# Finding horse



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

Potential rant warning! 

Getting frustrated now. Looking for a quick sale, decent budget, but every horse I find an advert for (or is sent to me) is not right in some way. I'm being super flexible on pretty much everything but max budget, conformation, potential and the bloomin walk! 

Saw a lovely horse for second viewing but worried about low heels and that it had been sent back. No option of trial so passed on it. Saw a lovely gelding but on first viewing not as described (little potential for more than elementary and struggled to see strides), a few people have started messaging me baby horses, horses way over price, horses that look to have been put together out of the leftover bits, and why oh why do so many horses that would be good have a ruddy lateral walk! ARGH! 

Someone has contacted me about a 4 yr old PRE that looks nice from the single picture but still awaiting video. Plus PREs are one breed I don't know much about (Spanish horses in general really). A lovely friend is pushing her horse, but is a bit overpriced (due to good breeding) and not sure suitable for what I want. 

Why is it suddenly so hard to find quality horses which aren't cow hocked or pigeon toed or have poorly attached or upside-down  necks or have a ruddy lateral walk. There must be a nice horse out there in budget that is 4-6 and has the potential to do well at dressage (and by that I mean at least adv med, not novice as someone sent me ad for yesterday) that doesn't fall over when you try to circle. Sigh. 

If anyone sees one do let me know  I'm beginning to lose the will to live here! I'm also getting tempted to just buy a sec A and produce it for high level kiddy dressage as so many lovely As about!


----------



## concorde (6 June 2016)

Anything that mentions the word dressage seems to add to the price.
I am sure you have already discovered that a 4 to 6 year old that is going to go AdvMed is big money.
Have you looked at SJ bred youngsters ? Many move well enough for dressage and often smaller price tags.


----------



## asmp (6 June 2016)

Has you are on the Hants/Berks border, have you had a look at nfed.co.uk?  There is the odd gem on there and some will be local (ish) to you.


----------



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

I have been looking at SJ horses yes (though they tend to have confo problems that worry me for higher levels). 

I'm well aware of the price hike when you add "dressage"! Driving me crazy. And I'd rather not have a pure dressage bred horse as I'm not such a fan of the modern type. 

I'm really happy to have baby horse as I can train it up fairly easily, I'm just despairing at the price and quality of horses in my bracket and they seem to be at odds with each other. I really cant stretch any further and would be happy with something well put together with good paces and that enjoys work so training can be fun rather than hard work! Adv med really isn't all that difficult for a horse that is well put together (with the right training). I've seen so many 'well bred' horses with terrible walks and flat canters, with no hind end activity I'm beginning to despair! 

I'll have a look at nfed but I'm happy to travel up to two hours to look at stuff. 

I think I'm between price brackets really, I'm at top end of RC horses and low level competition horses, and on the cusp of high level amateur/pro horses (which is what I need lol) but the budget is stuck there (absolute max of 7). Another 4k and I don't think I'd be having the problem, but as it is... 

It's a struggle. Especially as I need something asap! 

Ive started sticking in the level simply because when I said potential I was getting horses that would never get above elem due to confo or would need extensive retraining due to being so stiff and laterally inflexible. 

I found a nice SJ that could have been nice but heels were on the ground


----------



## Luci07 (6 June 2016)

Without trying to sound offensive, how confident a rider are you? I do know of a stunning mare who is 16.2 and well started. Her paces and desire to learn/work ethic makes adv med seem more than likely BUT, the producer is very honest and this mare is second generation Jazz. This means that while she is a complete sweetheart on the floor and to handle, she was tricky to back and producer has now found that this seems to be a "Jazz" thing. She has behaved well since in work but isn't a horse to take for granted. Confirmation wise she can't really be faulted either. I like her enough that if I had spare cash around, I would buy her regardless. She has been an exceptionally nice mare to me on the floor and I am very very fond of her. Producer did put all of this on her advert as well.


----------



## Luci07 (6 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			I have been looking at SJ horses yes (though they tend to have conform problems that worry me for higher levels). 

I'm well aware of the price hike when you add "dressage"! Driving me crazy. And I'd rather not have a pure dressage bred horse as I'm not such a fan of the modern type. 

I'm really happy to have baby horse as I can train it up fairly easily, I'm just despairing at the price and quality of horses in my bracket. I really cant stretch any further and would be happy with something well put together with good paces and that enjoys work so training can be fun rather than hard work! Adv med really isn't all that difficult for a horse that is well put together (with the right training). I've seen so many 'well bred' horses with terrible walks and flat canters, with no hind end activity I'm beginning to despair! 

I'll have a look at nfed but I'm happy to travel up to two hours to look at stuff. 

I think I'm between price brackets really, I'm at top end of RC horses and low level competition horses, and on the cusp of high level amateur/Pro horses (which is what I need lol) but the budget is stuck there. Another 4k and I don't think I'd be having the problem, but as it is... 

It's a struggle. Especially as I need something asap! 

Ive started sticking in the level simply because when I said potential I was getting horses that would never get above elements due to confo or would need extensive retraining due to being so stiff. 

I found a nice SJ that could have been nice but heels were on the ground 

Click to expand...

Try Caroline at Eurostud in Kent. My friend bought a lovely horse off her, horse was brilliant (and continues to me) and she was very straightforward to deal with. When I called her and I was looking, she didn't waste my time either.


----------



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

I'm very confident. (qualified instructor t not that that is a guarantee of anything!). I generally reschool ponies and youngsters and I've now got time for one of my own again. I used to event and SJ at what is now 1.10/1.15 (?) but ran out of time for another youngster due to going back to uni! I had a lovely eventing pony that was training at partial medium, but hated dressage and I got my first pony up to competitive elem to general amazement (really not put together for more than strolling around, broncing, and chucking people off). And I'm capable of riding all sorts. I'm small though and whilst I'd love to go back to eventing it's now so expensive that I'd rather stick with BD and do some unaff eventing if horse was capable. 

I'd class myself as advanced amateur, capable of doing pretty high level with the right horse  and I can train horses well. I'd rather not have a nut job but that's only because I deal with temperamental ponies regularly and would rather have something pleasant  

I do lots of in hand work and am one of the most patient riders I think, super chill  nothing much phases me, though I'd rather avoid TBs hehe. I'm just frustrated that I ride all these lovely ponies but can't do much with them as they are kids ponies so don't want too much training, and they are all titchy which is fine, but I need something for me. 

I'm just amazed at how little I am finding that is suitable when I am being so flexible in everything else. Size is 14-16.2 (though I regularly ride bigger I am small and would rather have a something under 16.2) and then the other limits are good confo and paces and potential.


----------



## ihatework (6 June 2016)

Id stick to searching SJ bred horses, I like C line.
Alternatively, slightly outside of the box suggestion, Welsh/Welsh part bred (lighter type with less knee action)?


----------



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

Hah! I do quite a bit with the smaller welshies, and they are lovely (working with one who would be a GP prospect if she was five hands taller and less of a mare!) but they have attitude and are more long term training I think. I do keep an eye out and I have seen a couple do well at dressage, but know just how much work they can be. Also they tend to be unbroken or about 9 (the good looking ones anyway!) which is too old and I'd rather let someone else do the breaking work on anything over 12hh  

Can you recommend any good places to look for SJ that aren't millions of pounds? My main potential problem with SJ bred is that they tend to have good canters and the trot needs quite a bit of work, which is fine, but a lot get ridden in a style that I no longer ride in. 

Oh and I meant to say no offense taken, and I'd be the first to say if I got on something and felt overhorsed.   Not that I'd panic or anything, and I'd ride it for the viewing but I know my limitations. 

Any thoughts on Spanish PREs? Have been sent a couple of ads now but know next to nothing about them as a breed aside from they can be shorter backed which suits me great.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			I think I'm between price brackets really, I'm at top end of RC horses and low level competition horses, and on the cusp of high level amateur/pro horses (which is what I need lol) but the budget is stuck there (absolute max of 7). Another 4k and I don't think I'd be having the problem, but as it is...
		
Click to expand...

I found the exact same as you when I upped my budget from £5k to absolute max of £7.5k...it was amazing how mis-described some of the ones we looked at were. One in particular that stands out was up for £7k but had a trot not dissimilar to sitting on a jackhammer and could only manage a couple of strides of canter (on the wrong lead) before breaking into trot again (and that was with the seller riding him!). I didn't even bother riding him past trot as it was so awful. 

I've ended up with a newly broken 5yo who has a temperament to die for...she's only been with us since Saturday but has taken everything in her stride so far and everyone has commented that she already seems like she's been with us for years. Admittedly she was the top end of my budget, but she's been the only one I've seen that truly seemed like she had the potential to reach AM (YO agrees). Best of luck with your search...I know how soul destroying it can be x


----------



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

That's exactly it. I'm fine with just broken, I'm fine with a bit wobbly but some people are seriously over pricing their steeds! 

It's a difficult bracket I think, and I don't even care about colour, gender etc. There are obviously horses out there that suit (like the one you found!) but it's finding them that's the problem. 

Where did you find yours? (says your in Surrey which is next county over from me) 

Plenty at 20k though, anyone fancy lending me a tenner?


----------



## Luci07 (6 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			That's exactly it. I'm fine with just broken, I'm fine with a bit wobbly but some people are seriously over pricing their steeds! 

It's a difficult bracket I think, and I don't even care about colour, gender etc. There are obviously horses out there that suit (like the one you found!) but it's finding them that's the problem. 

Where did you find yours? (says your in Surrey which is next county over from me) 

Plenty at 20k though, anyone fancy lending me a tenner? 

Click to expand...

Have a look at Emily Taggart eventing and look at Bea. Emily is very upfront in her ad. Bea is well built and in Surrey. I didn't want to offend but Em is very clear about what the mare was like to back so didn't want to cause any surprises!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 June 2016)

Am feeling your pain and angst, OP and others.

Am sick to the back teeth of bull***** adverts on FB and elsewhere, which at best are pure fallacy and at worse downright lies.

If only sellers would be honest......... is it too much to ask, really?

There are also a lot of horses being backed late out there: in my day horses were backed at 4 and then by 6 would be expected to be out and doing. I saw one on FB the other day, at 10 years old, still being described as "green" (but at least they were honest!). 

Too many horses are under-produced and over-priced. 

Too many are being advertised as "safe" when they are deffo NOT. I know, I had something "safe" on LWVTB, it was the most scarey and downright dangerous thing I've ever been stupid enough to climb up on 

A little honesty is all that is needed, and realistic expectations re. price. If someone has put the hard work in and has produced something which does what it says on the tin and has nice manners, I don't mind paying a good price for it.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			That's exactly it. I'm fine with just broken, I'm fine with a bit wobbly but some people are seriously over pricing their steeds! 

It's a difficult bracket I think, and I don't even care about colour, gender etc. There are obviously horses out there that suit (like the one you found!) but it's finding them that's the problem. 

Where did you find yours? (says your in Surrey which is next county over from me) 

Plenty at 20k though, anyone fancy lending me a tenner? 

Click to expand...

Haha yeah I found plenty around the £15-20k mark that I'd have loved but alas, my bank balance said no. Like you I wasn't fussed about colour or gender, but it reached a point where I was struggling to find things I even wanted to view...not sure if that's a reflection of the market right now or just me being fussy.

My YO put me in touch with David Rumsey in Kent in the end. My girl wasn't advertised as he had planned to bring her on a bit more before selling but after speaking to my YO he said she might suit and I was welcome to go view her if I wanted to. He couldn't have been more accommodating and I wouldn't hesitate in recommending him to others.


----------



## Kylara (7 June 2016)

Some new leads! Hooray! 
David Romsey doesn't have anything in budget at the mo,  though yet again a lovely one at 22k haha. 

Off to see a boy on Thurs who sounds very promising (if at top end of budget) and someone just up the road says they have a few in my budget (no idea where they are exactly but seriously close, and of course the one I enquired about was... 23k)

So still seeing plenty I want to view but can't afford, lots I don't want to view but can afford, and am still getting people sending me pictures of foals (that I can't afford and they're FOALS) ARGH

have been offered a beautifully bred westfalian  on loan, but is big and green and I'd rather own or compete for owner. I'd even be happy to pay comp fees for it but I don't know if I can have it on the yard unpaid and with no monetary recompense if it does get sold...hmmm.

Oh and saw the cutest little sec A so if all else fails I buy that and make it a tiny weeny dressage star... Not sure I'd go down to well at affiliated comps though... Is there a class for tiny ponies being ridden by tiny adults?


----------



## 4faults (7 June 2016)

They are out there, I currently have 4 of them all bought for less than your top end budget &#128521; If your happy to have unbacked try Vecthom Sporthorses on Facebook. Beautiful horses and Jennifer was great to deal with when I bought my latest.


----------



## spacefaer (7 June 2016)

Couple of summers ago, I spent the summer starting a bunch of homebred horses for a showjumper in Shropshire.  All well bred and not messed about, with good paces and trainable temperaments. Some very smart ones there. I was working with the 4 yr olds at the time, and he had a whole field more of them - from a couple of foals up to more 4 yr olds.

There weren't silly money either. I can fish out their phone number if they sound interesting (and not too far away!)


----------



## cundlegreen (7 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Hah! I do quite a bit with the smaller welshies, and they are lovely (working with one who would be a GP prospect if she was five hands taller and less of a mare!) but they have attitude and are more long term training I think. I do keep an eye out and I have seen a couple do well at dressage, but know just how much work they can be. Also they tend to be unbroken or about 9 (the good looking ones anyway!) which is too old and I'd rather let someone else do the breaking work on anything over 12hh  

Can you recommend any good places to look for SJ that aren't millions of pounds? My main potential problem with SJ bred is that they tend to have good canters and the trot needs quite a bit of work, which is fine, but a lot get ridden in a style that I no longer ride in. 

Oh and I meant to say no offense taken, and I'd be the first to say if I got on something and felt overhorsed.   Not that I'd panic or anything, and I'd ride it for the viewing but I know my limitations. 

Any thoughts on Spanish PREs? Have been sent a couple of ads now but know next to nothing about them as a breed aside from they can be shorter backed which suits me great.
		
Click to expand...

Claire Gradley on FB has just put a very nice grey SJ mare on her page. I have no idea how she moves as the photos are of her jumping. She's 16 hands, and I thought she looked a very reasonable price. However, I've never seen her in the flesh, but I'm sure Claire could send you videos.


----------



## muddy_grey (8 June 2016)

4faults beet me to it.  If you are ok with unbroken try Vecthom Sporthorses on Facebook.  I got my girl from her 18 months ago and Jenny was really easy to deal with and everyone who meets L is smitten.  If she doesn't have anything right now she is always getting new ones in.  Mostly they are well under your budget so you could always pay to have it backed.


----------



## chaps89 (8 June 2016)

I have limited experience with pre's but share/ride a part-bred lusitano and the owner does a lot of working equitation/dressage (schooled to AM) with him, of which I've been to clinics and shows where there are usually pre's (spanish) and lusitanos (portugese). My feeling is they are (generally speaking!) very hot and sharp, but safe. If they've been started abroad they seem to have more established movements but will have been started (usually) in a pelham and lack the basics. Movement wise when they are allowed to move freely they can move beautifully, but I've found a lot are held too tight in front and then back off/curl up. But beautiful temperaments. And this is just my findings based on really quite limited experience! I wouldn't be opposed to having one for dressage but I would be selective on where I sourced it from/the upbringing/breaking.


----------



## Kylara (9 June 2016)

Thanks, that's sort of what I know. The only ones I've come across are when teaching one of my driving friends grooms on a gorgeous Spanish stallion. I was in because I'm good at the basics and he needed an overhaul very tight and in up front. Didn't take long as he was clever and moved much better. Interesting to hear it's not uncommon. 

I'm not too bad with hot, just takes a little while to find the nuance with each horse I think as each is hot in a different way! 

Off on 2 1/2 hour drive to see a non spooky Krack C offspring today. Looked promising. Bit older but had lots of remedial work, just starting to come out of curling up. 

Woke up this morning to a lovely gelding (millennium lines?) in my inbox but no price or location! If close enough and in budget I'll definitely go and see him! 
Turns out our field neighbours (big fancy place but very much keep themselves to themselves) are selling some horses and moving. 5 minute walk up the road, so thought I'd pop over and have a look! 

Fingers crossed I find something soon otherwise all the prices will be going up post qualifiers! 

I'd rather avoid unbroken as temperament under saddle is important and I'd rather not do anything over 12hh haha.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 June 2016)

Good luck with today's viewings...keeping fingers firmly crossed for you.

I have no personally experience of them but have just seen Truslers horses pop up on my facebook and saw they seem to have a couple of broken horses for sale at the moment. Might be worth a look as they're fairly local.


----------



## Kylara (10 June 2016)

Gelding in Kent was worth the 2.5 hour drive! Lovely lovely horse. Getting a vetting on Monday so fingers crossed. Has xrays from Jan (when he was imported) that vet can see too.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Gelding in Kent was worth the 2.5 hour drive! Lovely lovely horse. Getting a vetting on Monday so fingers crossed. Has xrays from Jan (when he was imported) that vet can see too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh fab. So pleased for you. Looking forward to seeing pics once he's flown through the vetting.


----------



## PorkChop (10 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Gelding in Kent was worth the 2.5 hour drive! Lovely lovely horse. Getting a vetting on Monday so fingers crossed. Has xrays from Jan (when he was imported) that vet can see too.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news - hope he flies through the vetting


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

Horse is having vetting today. I can't get there, but vet said would ring after and then hopefully can send the results. Finding a vet was a nightmare. Loads in the area don't do vettings or don't cover and it was seemingly cheaper at one point to send MY vet there (including a £100 travel cost) than use a local vet. Finally found a practice with a good fee and covered area so went with them. So hoping horse passes! 

Only thing I am slightly worried about is learning his Dutch trigger words (!) and retraining myself to ride him a bit due to Dutch leg aids being ever so slightly different. From my viewing I worked out he is trained off inside leg canter transition, so I'll have to discuss with my dressage trainer when she's back from holiday about whether that will be a problem for teaching changes...

He's affable and tries hard, so perfect for dressage. Pretty sure I could take him out basic elem no problems but I'll probably start with a mix of prelim and novice just to get a feel of him out at comps without too much pressure. He just has to pass his vetting! Oh and I'll need to buy a saddle and bridle...with no money as he's top end of budget 

Any ideas about what other aids might be a bit different? He's not done a lot, lived at breeders for most of his life, but with one ride on him it was clear that I needed to work out leg position (got rein back from trot instead of leg yield as leg obviously went too far back!) for forwards, backwards, laterals...such fun


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

Update: vetting fail 

slightly lame in front on tight circle on the hard and uneven behond and looking at xrays from earlier in year vet saw changes in navicular so thinks not going to be a good fit for high level competitive home due to lameness/changes in both forelegs and at such a young age for such problems :/ 

The search continues!


----------



## madlady (13 June 2016)

Oh no what a shame - still that's what the vetting is for.


----------



## Bernster (13 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Update: vetting fail 

slightly lame in front on tight circle on the hard and uneven behond and looking at xrays from earlier in year vet saw changes in navicular so thinks not going to be a good fit for high level competitive home due to lameness/changes in both forelegs and at such a young age for such problems :/ 

The search continues!
		
Click to expand...

Oh bummer, I was reading the post before and thinking what fun, he sounds great.  But a def no no on the vetting there.  Interesting that they had x rays but didn't realise they weren't clear (or maybe hoping wouldn't get spotted, I don't know how difficult it is to detect changes).  But you know they are out there just now need one that is sound too !


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

Vet said xrays weren't great and she'd suggest new ones if it had passed vetting. I'm not so fussed on the borderline flexion tests (lots of comp horses probably struggle to pass those!)  but changes in navicular in both fronts at 8 and 2/10th lame on one front is worrying, but I don't know how worrying it is in the grand scheme. Vet did say was too worried it would break down lame in a few months with competitive dressage hence the fail. 

Just need some reassurance about changes in navicular at 8 being not good really! As horse was quite nice.


----------



## Starbucks (13 June 2016)

Could you get an unbroken 3yo and have it broken? Might get a bit more for your money. Also you could then look a SJ bred but no one will have started them as a SJer.


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

Not really, I need something I can take out now. Green is fine but must be broken as I won't do anything over 12hh  

The sooner I can find something the better as I really need to be out and about now rather than in two months time.


----------



## Nt9 (13 June 2016)

Hi, don't know if they would suit but I looked at some lovely Trakehners at Goddington stud, lovely people to deal with, good movement. Due to a change my side unfortunately now over my budget, very quick to respond to queries too.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 June 2016)

So sad to read he failed. In your shoes I would definitely walk away though, at top end of your budget the navicular changes sound like a step too far. 

Is there a reason you must get out and about competing now? I was similar when I started my horse hunt and just found I was adding unnecessary pressure to an already stressful situation. I'm now aiming to just have fun and get my mare established over summer with the view of doing some dressage over the winter instead.


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

Doesn't really have to be competing (but would prefer). I've moved to a slightly fresh area and I'm looking for new teaching and schooling livery clients and I'm not known well in new area so need to get out and about being seen. I haven't bothered affiliating previously so no BD record to help out, which has simply been because of lack of time. Have plenty of it now so good way to get out, have fun and hopefully find some new clients.

There are a couple more I'm looking at. One I'm awaiting new video with walk and some confo pictures, and one I'm waiting on video for (the PRE mentioned earlier in the thread).

It's just so frustrating. And having shelled out for a vetting only for it to fail, I'm a bit tighter on money if I'm to get tack as well.

I'm tempted to just go buy a tiny pony and train it up instead, cheaper and cuter, but probably less helpful in the long run! How many kids want fancy dressage ponies


----------



## Micropony (13 June 2016)

Re your last post, the market for fancy dressage ponies probably isn't all that, but I know of quite a few smaller ladies with VERY good money to spend on a small fancy but safe dressage horse around the 15h mark!

Think you're dead right to walk away from the navicular though. My old boy was diagnosed at about the same age and it was game over for him by 14 and a half. He did have complicating factors though. 

Best of luck with the search!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Doesn't really have to be competing (but would prefer). I've moved to a slightly fresh area and I'm looking for new teaching and schooling livery clients and I'm not known well in new area so need to get out and about being seen. I haven't bothered affiliating previously so no BD record to help out, which has simply been because of lack of time. Have plenty of it now so good way to get out, have fun and hopefully find some new clients.

There are a couple more I'm looking at. One I'm awaiting new video with walk and some confo pictures, and one I'm waiting on video for (the PRE mentioned earlier in the thread).

It's just so frustrating. And having shelled out for a vetting only for it to fail, I'm a bit tighter on money if I'm to get tack as well.

I'm tempted to just go buy a tiny pony and train it up instead, cheaper and cuter, but probably less helpful in the long run! How many kids want fancy dressage ponies 

Click to expand...

I know I keep saying this but I honestly feel your pain. I had 2 failed vettings before Poppy and was becoming so frustrated as like you say, each failed vetting hits your budget, not to mention the excitement followed by the crushing disappointment when they don't pass. But hang on in there, the right horse will be out there somewhere.


----------



## Kylara (13 June 2016)

ARGH someone has just sent me something that looks like it is made up of all the leftover bits and wants 6k for it. It moves like a rusty slinky -_- I'm going to bed


----------



## Kylara (14 June 2016)

Just run through the HH adverts again and only found 2 which sort of looked ok and at the other end of the budget - I could get both! haha. Not holding out a huge amount of hope that if I get video it will show potential, but I've got to keep looking.

Having some truly appalling video quality sent my way 240pp in a dark indoor and a dark pony. How exactly is that supposed to help anyone decide. People trying to sell me PC ponies because my lower height limit is 14hh (yay being small) and I'm getting fed up of finding nice ways to say "no, not suitable" to people who honestly think their horse is capable of minimum adv med dressage.

Spoke to owner of horse that surprisingly failed vetting. And she will be taking him off the market, graded xrays obviously graded by a numpty and she likes him so not a huge deal. He's getting farrier out to see if remedial shoes will help and she'll take him out and about to dressage and have some fun with him and manage him. Shame as was lovely horse, but fab decision by her to take him off market and keep him. Just my luck!

Awaiting my vet to ring me back to chat about a horse by Metall that has had a ddft injury of some sort. Apparently owner's vet said can go back to what it was doing (1* eventing) but decided to find him a dressage home and not jump...I don't know a lot about ddft and want to get to high level dressage so could be a problem...not ripped or torn, but poor foot balance caused it to rub and small lump? injection and sound immediately as well as rebalanced foot. Horse is cheap (mid budget) so bit worrying as to why not going back eventing (a friend knows horse and says it makes everything look easy, very highly placed regularly and xc machine) so think there may be something worrying there...will speak to vet and get their opinion.

Does anyone fancy buying me a gorgeous £25k horse from Germany?  I promise you could come and pet it and feed it carrots whenever you want


----------



## Dolsey1 (14 June 2016)

Have you tried looking at those advertised as show horses?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 June 2016)

Is there a reason why you don't want a tb? 
Just because of the gorgeous Fig flying the flag for them at diamonds in the rough dressage.

My 8yr old has the start of navicular and coffin joint changes. Was about 1/2tenths lame on a circle. Joint injected and has come sound and.we have kept him barefoot and he has good strong feet.


----------



## Kylara (14 June 2016)

I've been looking at everything. The only limits I put in are 14-16.2, 4-7yrs old, and budget (slightly over though on places like HH and HQ). So I've been looking through absolutely everything!

I just don't really like TBs. Every TB I've met has had either chronic illness/lameness problems, or has temperament issues (field, stable, behavioural etc) so I'd rather avoid, but I'm not taking TBs out of the search, just it's a mark against  too prone to injuring themselves  I also like things a little less fine.

Vetting fail on navicular and 2/10th lame, borderline flexion tests, and a few other things that just added up to a no sadly. The changes seemed quite advanced too - everyone very surprised and sad about it.


----------



## Kylara (14 June 2016)

Right, someone has offered me a lovely 5yr old westfalen gelding on loan. Bit green and was going to come schooling, but circumstances changed. They'd prefer to own and loan him to someone rather than sell. Fab breeding and could be great. I'm not too hot on loans, but insisted would be long term (1 or 2 years) and full contract etc which has assuaged my fears a little, but I ride for a job and would rather own or be getting paid 

Horse is currently turned away for a month to put on some more weight and have a mental break and I've got the number of the guy he's with (broke him but not schooled, he was taken from schooling yard due some unfortunate circumstances with yard) to chat about what he's like to ride. My main issue is his size - he's 17.3. I'm 5'1"/5'2" and I don't mind schooling horses that big, but I prefer smaller for myself. I'm just a bit worried my size will become limiting factor in his progression, and he should be fab, designed for and moves for dressage. Thoughts?

Also some horrible person has sent me details of the most gorgeous andalusion 4yr old IN SPAIN. It looks so lovely. But it's in SPAIN.

And another, rising 8/just turned 8 but not done much and previous owner overhorsed themselves with green horse. Potential (apparently) and 15.2 ish Irish breeding. Cheap at 3.5k due to being turned out to chill, being green and needing work and he's back into ridden work this week. So I'm a little uncertain. Still waiting on video from horse north of oxford and the PRE near brighton...


----------



## be positive (14 June 2016)

I expect you could find a horse to school on for somebody over the next year or two easily enough that would fit your criteria better than a 17.3 will, the owner is getting more out of the deal than you are unless you come to an agreement before taking it on that if they do decide to sell then you have first refusal at a price set now or that you get a share of the value, most people that want to own a horse ridden by someone else will PAY for the work to be put in not expect it done for nothing, it makes poor business sense for you to keep such a huge horse with the possibility  of it being taken away just as you start to get somewhere.

I would stop panicking, the right horse will turn up that ticks plenty of boxes, you prefer a smaller horse, the 15.2 may be a good stop gap if he is not quite right, you could bring him on, have some fun and sell later.


----------



## Kylara (14 June 2016)

That's what I am thinking RE the westfalen. Just it could be so fabulous and they really really don't want to sell but will have to. Also my worry RE putting in work (for free!) and then having made horse worth more and it being sold and then being horseless again!

If I wasn't looking for a horse I wouldn't be considering it and I'd be happy to school it but wouldn't look for something that big for myself really. I'll ring the jockey and ask how he is to ride, if he rides big then I'll pass (but will let a tall dressage fellow know he's for sale).

Being sent some right rubbish after popping up another fb advert haha. Not sure how much more diplomatic I can be. 

It's all going to come down to whether I want something that I'll keep, or if I get something to work up and sell. Either one is doable, and I have space for one for myself at my yard. Horse will be a walking advertisement for me as well so need to make sure horse has potential that I can bring out and do well with.

This horse in Spain is just so gorgeous, someone please tell me that going any further than looking at pictures is silly and I'm being swayed by how pretty the 4yr old 15.2 grey andalusian is in his pictures!


----------



## Kylara (15 June 2016)

Westfalen is going to be too big I'm sure for long term, so I'll have to turn it down I think.

Seen a bargain little connie at under 3k so may be a go for a bring on and sell and keep looking for long term horse as well.

Also someone has sent me details and video of a horse - looked at it and looks to me like all 4 suspensories are dodgy as the fetlock joint is almost touching the floor on all legs with each stride :/ Either that or very long pastern bones which is making it look bad. Not my sort of horse anyway, but I don't know whether to say anything or not to the owner :/


----------



## be positive (15 June 2016)

I quite like this, the photo is not great but it is built uphill, is within your criteria and might be worth seeing if they have a video or better photos they could send, no mention of how it is bred either, people really don't help themselves when they advertise.

http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...lay_db_button=on&db_id=130620&query=retrieval


----------



## Kylara (15 June 2016)

That does look quite nice, thanks, I'll give them a shout for more pics and video.

People really don't help themselves with adverts, either leaving off good quality pictures, vital information, price, location, sex (!) etc. It's a real minefield.


----------



## First Flame (16 June 2016)

The horse in the advert would be worth a look for what you are after.  I know the seller and remember when it started its schooling thinking it was rather smart and moved very nicely, watched it passage around the field.  It is on a Show Jumping yard so would say the schooling may need a little work to get to what you want dressage wise but he was a nice genuine sort.  I have an ISH now retired at 21 but competed PSG, schooled GP, so maybe worth looking down that route, she was SJ'ing bred, trot needed work to add suspension but her amazing canter meant she found the canter piri's, tempi changes, canter zigzags a doddle .


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 June 2016)

I think a loan horse is a waste of your resources. Even if you do get it for 2 years they might revoke on that and 2 years is nothing if you've made a lot of progress.  If you're keen to buy something now I would say buy a sane Welsh D and bring it on. If it makes the grade, super, if not, you'll have something decent to sell on if it has the right grounding with you.  They are cheap to buy as an unfinished article but command a decent price if they are out and doing. Tend to be pretty hardy and sound. They aren't everyone's cup of tea of course and you need to be a rider, but there are some seriously talented athletic ones out there, I've got one!  If you're used to As you'll be fine on a D


----------



## Kylara (16 June 2016)

I agree with the loan - especially as in two years he's the sort of horse that could very easily be a superstar and worth a whole lot more than at the minute. I may suggest him to a tall guy I know. Sort of horse that could easily get to PSG or even GP with the right training (hence why I have been tempted!) but business head says no.

At least there's more neck on a D! Terrifying when an A has a bad mare day. I quite like a nice D, but the older type and without the knees high movement. Definitely need to go and view a D at least once though!

I've started looking at Ds and connies more. Low end of the budget and probably more pony and "quirky" behaviours in them bvut that's not a problem. I'm leaning towards finding something to bring on and have fun with for a while and then maybe sell on and keep an eye out for a nice competition horse while I'm doing that. Though chatting to my father about it his solution was to "spend the whole 7k on a bunch of cheapy welshies" which wasn't massively helpful! 
I've seen two connies and an ISH type all for under 3k that would be suitable for bringing on, and maybe getting some decent medium dressage out of, all with a decent jump in them. Seen a nice looking trakhener, that one mentioned above (emailed then via nfed but awaiting response) and a gorgeous horse that fulfils everything but in Lithuania so nope.

I'm thinking this might be the way to go and keep an eye out for that special something on the side.


----------



## First Flame (16 June 2016)

A friend who has ridden Inter1, was an apprentice for Judy Harvey has actually given up on the posh dressage horses even though she has bred a few and is now enjoying Welsh D's!  In her words they can move like stink, lol.  Although the current one is a bit of a challenge.  My first dressage trainer, also had an ISH she trained and rode regularly at GP.  The lady with the one on NFED might not be the best at responding to emails, spends more time on the yard and not as social media savvy.  She has a stud page OMP Stud which will have more contact details.


----------



## Kylara (20 June 2016)

Update. Off up north for 2 hours to see a gelding by millennium (?). Apparently started at 4, turned away, continued at 5 turned away (lack of time apparently) and now back again at 6 and up for sale. Looks nice, has a good jump too, floaty trot. Not the best video in the world but I did get them to make an untacked walk and trot up on hard surface in hand for me. Could be good. Could be awful, looks to have a curly neck in some of the video, but that could just be greenness. Hoping the 2 hour trip there won't be wasted and it will get through to being ridden by me. 

Also might be going to see a cheap Connie on weds eve but not confirmed (private seller, not sure how old they are though!). 

With Ds I am looking but not many about that fit, was sent one but the riding was so bad I can't even work out if the horse has good paces it was so unbalanced and inconsistent. The video some people think is suitable to send out is just mind boggling. 

I'm still waiting on the video of the PRE near Brighton. Shame as looked lovely and I'm not averse to a pretty PRE! 

If only that lovely gelding by Krack C hadn't failed his vetting!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 June 2016)

Yes the videos will be rubbish as they nearly always are. I've bought two very talented Ds for £1500 each (both young palomino 15.2 mares). Both were too much for previous owners but actually fairly problem free once with me.  The first one died, she was very special and it was tragic bad luck that she died. The second one is probably more talented as a SJ than the first who was a much better mover but both have been excellent fun and very sellable.  The current one will event I am sure, although perhaps not with me!

Know what you mean about the necks. I also have a C I'm bringing on for my daughter. I'm 5ft8 and she likes to pop everything with several feet to spare and there is absolutely no where to go, sit up or fall off lol


----------



## Kylara (20 June 2016)

Haha! I think if I had more time and could combine it with a holiday  I'd go round the C/D breeders I like and buy from the mountain/field and then do everything myself like we did with the driving ponies. 

I am tempted to ask them to get a good instructor/dressage rider to ride it and send me video of that. But I also think if people don't get good video then it's not my problem! 

Finding a D that moves well and is broken nicely (preferably a gelding if going Welsh!) and is around the 4-6 age is practically impossible. Lots at 9, lots at unbroken 

At this rate I'll never find anything! I've already missed qualifying for BD summer nats. And I'm not going to score a comp ride without being able to show form, so stuck between rock and hard place! 

Tried to convince a friend to send her 12yr old lusitano type to me but too far for them to travel to the yard. Would have been fun as is a solid elem horse but could do with some work to bring up to adv med I think. Is a schoolmaster for friend, but I'd love to help out. 

Still, until I find my horse I have tiny pony to sort out and fitten up. Doubt I would get good marks at an unaffiliated intro though, he's only 11.2 and I'm 5'1". Pretty sure judges would have a meltdown


----------



## Kylara (21 June 2016)

Update:

Looked at market harborough horse, 2 1/2 hours! - was nice, neck a bit upside down (bit of a head flinger) and has basically been turned out most of his life with the odd bit of riding here and there. Nice temperament, no bum muscle at all! hind feet a little low in the heels. Took the father with me as he has fancy camera (he's been to a few and been told what photo and video to get) but I don't know what he was doing. There was 2 photos both unhelpful, only took a bit of video and of their self proclaimed not great dressage rider on (jumper). I spoke about some unevenness in the trot - uphill and inconsistent so thought potentially green/unbalanced as more one way than the other. So hopped on - stirrups way too long but nm, those single length stirrups with clips so no way to make them shorter. Did a lot of walk, huge cloth on so struggled to reach his side with my tiny legs and he was warmed up in spurs, not massively off the leg, but did feel tired. Fairly amenable ride and had to hold him together a lot which was fine and the unevenness in the tro seemed to go with me holding his balance, green canter but potential. Got in the car to leave and looked at the camera. Flipped out at father as nothing of me riding at all. Even though that is the whole point of him being there - for me to see if looks like it felt. No idea what he was doing as horse was tacked up for a good hour and a half. Could have screamed at him as whole viewing basically wasted, I have no video (other than a bit of rider warming him up but I saw that myself), he's not horsey so his input is useless, I just don't know what he was thinking - I'm furious. A whole day gone to view a horse and absolutely squat pictures and video - nothing of feet which I have insisted he take before and how (and thought he was, but apparently only faffing with the ruddy camera), no legs, nothing at all. I worked this ruddy viewing around his schedule so he could do video - that's the only reason he came and I have absolutely nothing. After riding with uselessly long stirrups and horse being tired I wasn't enthusiastic like I was with the gelding that failed the vetting, but I wasn't thinking no and was really relying on the video that doesn't exist.

Trying to organise viewing for cheapy connie, but it's like pulling teeth, they keep faffing about days and times (pretty sure it's a teen). 

Video from the PRE near brighton is in, looks nice. Video of a horse at Godington stud is in and looks nice - will try and organise viewing. Pony stud somewhere or other has stuff so waiting pics, price and vids. A nice grey ISH type has sent some vid, waiting for flatwork - looks nice so probably view that as well.

I'm beginning to lose the plot. I just can't believe I wasted a whole day with nothing to show. I would have been better sticking the camera on record and putting it on a stool.


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2016)

I really feel your pain  We are looking for a first ridden pony at the moment,  and its so so frustrating 

Fiona


----------



## wkiwi (21 June 2016)

Luci07 said:



			Try Caroline at Eurostud in Kent. My friend bought a lovely horse off her, horse was brilliant (and continues to me) and she was very straightforward to deal with. When I called her and I was looking, she didn't waste my time either.
		
Click to expand...

We got a super mare from there too. It had a quirk, which she was completely honest about, but it was priced to allow for that so we got a bargain. Although she was bought sight unseen (off photo/video) she is a stunner and much admired now that she has been de-quirked (is that a word?). 
Your statement that you can't find what you are looking for in your budget though just reflects that normally a quality horse does cost a lot even if it hasn't done anything. The cost of breeding, keeping, and training a young horse until it is 4-6 years of age is usually way more than the prices people are asking, but there are still bargains out there! 
P.S. you mention not being able to have one on trial (unless i got that wrong?) but there is no way any one i know with a quality horse would let it go on trial as they can be ruined very quickly (not that i am saying that would be the case with you, but i think it would be more likely that you could keep going back and trying it at its own venue rather than having one on trial).


----------



## Kylara (21 June 2016)

The one I wanted on trial was something that had been sold and sent back because it wouldn't settle and chucked everyone off. Went back to dealer/producer and was fine. At 7k I wasn't willing to risk it (along with a couple of confo faults I wasn't too hot about) without a trial to see if it settled or not and then try and get my money back (horse hadn't been refunded, but was back "to be sold" so was there on sales livery, so I wasn't going to be buying something with them saying you could always be refunded and return it, if that hadn't been done already). I wouldn't usually ask for a trial. I'm also a qualified instructor with a tonne of experience, particularly in young horses with a very good livery yard and said horse was a half hour box away. 

I'm on the budget cusp of RC horses and amatuer/pros. There are some out there, but either too far away or I don't like the way they move/put together or they have very low heels.

I'm not asking for something at 3k, I've got a healthy budget of 7k, but I seem to be having to sift through an awful lot of very overpriced rubbish, or people trying to flog off cheapy horses (2-3k) that will never be able to do what I want, mainly due to confo problems or poor training. It's all just a bit infuriating really. I'm happy to pay the 7k (or less!) and I'm very quick to decide if the horse is what I'm looking for. The only horses I refuse to even look at are Jazz as they are generally just too hot for my tiny legs to deal with and generally get produced by tall people. Maybe if I bought a baby Jazz I would be fine, but as I've mentioned before I really don't like backing stuff over 12hh.

I'm not 100% averse to unbroken but I really want something that I can get on and train right away, rather than spending the summer breaking it. I'm looking for a competition prospect for myself and I'd like to get it as high a level as possible within dressage. I don't want a schoolmaster, and it doesn't have to have done much at all, just have fairly established w,t,c (as in it knows how to do them when asked) and not look like it was made out of the leftovers.

I'm not looking for a finished product at all, just something that is broken. I might be tempted with a baby at some point now we have lost my retired boy, but I really want something I can sit on and compete at the minute!

I have a feeling I'll end up buying something cheaper to produce and sell whilst still looking for my competition horse. It's just frustrating to go through the horses people send, or to contact people who have ads up on HH, HQ or wherever and get absolutely no response. As I said earlier int he thread, if I had another 4k I'd not be having a problem as I'd be into the am/pro horses and I could go to more people and see a few at a time, as it is I'm having difficulty!


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 June 2016)

I saw a really nice pb Arab on horse gossip a few days ago I think she had done a season showing and done really well, she looked dark bay/black can't remember how old I will try and have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 June 2016)

They often have some nice horses on there that have often been to a few shows and done a bit might be worth a look.


----------



## vam (21 June 2016)

Try Kimba Stud, I got a nice homebred from there a few months ago who is turning out to be lovely. She gets a lot in to sell, mostly show jumpers but there might be something that will suit. Ring thou as she doesn't keep the website updated.
Have a look at Stafford Barton Stud and Harrington Horses, show jumpers again but might have something.


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 June 2016)

Are you on the FB group Welsh Cobs and Ponies for sale UK. There is a lovely 15hh 4yr old, bay mare, backed, on there today.


----------



## Kylara (22 June 2016)

Kimba is too far away. I'm happy to travel 2 - 2 1/2 hours away which covers most of the south and the lower midlands, but any further and I really would prefer to avoid unless multiple horses to look at.

I'm off to see a PRE Friday morning and a lovely looking 14.2 mare on Saturday who sounds nice but is being viewed before mine, so hoping not sold by the time it comes round to Sat. Owner (GP dressage rider) is loathe to sell her so will only be going to competent competitive home, which mine would be and I mentioned my location and dressage trainer which she seemed very pleased with so fingers crossed! 

Either one could be perfect so hopefully by Saturday evening I'll be complaining about which one to get vetted! But as we all know, sometimes you just don't get on with some horses, so not counting chickens!

I am on that group, so I'll have a look, thanks  Do you have a link to the pony's ad?


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 June 2016)

I can't get a link but this is the ad. I think she might be too far away. Maybe not what you want but she caught my eye. 

]


----------



## Kylara (22 June 2016)

Found it! Looks lovely but too far away sadly. Just the right sort of welshy trot as well! And well set neck too. Shame


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 June 2016)

Just get her delivered!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 June 2016)

Now there's a gorgeous 5yr old palo gelding in South Bucks on Welsh Pony & Cob -Sale. Get him too &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## FestiveFuzz (22 June 2016)

Just saw this one and thought it might be worth asking for a vid - https://www.facebook.com/groups/2228818004/permalink/10153954562283005/


----------



## Kylara (22 June 2016)

I saw that pally! Been awaiting membership of that group for an age though, be nice to see video.

Thanks for that link, I've asked for video.

I'm hoping that soon my problem will be choosing between lots of lovely horses about where to send the vet for the vetting.


----------



## Chloeap (23 June 2016)

Ive been following this thread but haven't had much useful to say. I have just seen this on Facebook, not sure if any good..


----------



## Chloeap (23 June 2016)

Another one seen on Facebook - if you can find the ad on Facebook there's a video


----------



## Kylara (24 June 2016)

Those are too far away unfortunately. Look nice though.

So update again!

Drove towards Hickstead area to see the baby PRE but got stuck on M25 so took 2 hours instead of 1 1/2. Lovely part of the country! Anyway, turned up and said PRE was tied up all plaited and looking decent (had actually been brushed) very pretty and friendly. Had a chat about him and how long he's not been in work for (due to illness of rider) and it's been a few months. He didn't look too bad, just a bit porky really, had good looking feet and very chilled for a baby horse! Her friend helped tack up and hopped on with no problems at all, wandered to the school and my goodness a PRE with a fabulous walk! Not a single issue which we were expecting due to being unfit and not in work, he was foot perfect in her riding him w, t, c. Looked good, lovely and straight, good paces for unfit out of condition horse. Happy he wasn't going to explode I hopped on and had a play, struggled to get canter a few times but he was getting tired and my legs are much shorter but he worked it out very quickly, and got it second attempt on the other rein. Very nice and worked into the contact, if a little inconsistent. I don't think I looked too ridiculous on him (15.3hh) and he seemed very amiable, but by the time I'd had a 10 minute play (he's had 10 minutes of her rider first) he was totally pooped poor thing. Going to look at the video and pictures and have a think as he'd need bringing back into work so probably not up for more than unaff, but he is quite eye catching - gelded at 3/4 so has a lovely big neck. His dad was a GP stallion and his sister is doing very well. And the best thing is due to owners illness and him being out of work he is underpriced for sale to a good home, so under budget by a bit. Would fit into both long term produce and keep and shorter term produce and sell depending on how he goes when fitter.

Going to see 14.2 mare tomorrow afternoon who looks very very eye catching so could also be perfect. Will have to look and see, but for once I am not disappointed after a viewing! Just trying to keep sensible head on as PRE horses are just so ridiculously pretty. Fingers crossed I will have a hard decision about which one to vet tomorrow! Shame I can't afford them both!


----------



## Kylara (25 June 2016)

Update again! 

Went to see the 14.2 today. Was nice, but I wasn't hugely fussed and needed a fair bit of straightness work doing (nothing major though) but from the sounds of it the other lady who viewed was seriously in very so I passed on her. However as I was coming to the end of riding the GP rider suggested she may have something else suitable so out popped a tall man on a small grey Connie, cute as a button. First time he had ridden and horse only arrived the night before! He was fun to ride, well put together but not engaged or connected at all, so very much a project. We had a chat about him and the three of us were discussing him, very curly and deep with neck/head (muscle in wrong place and no bum!) but very soft mouth, obviously been hung on to in front and lots of kicking! GP said horse had come over having jumped and hunted so explained a lot! 
Really lovely canter, and could be special after some retraining work to get him relaxed in the neck and engaged behind. 

Off to see cheap Connie tomorrow so I'm going to have to work out what is best as everything I am interested enough in to get vetted needs some sort of work  

Somewhat torn now and maybe more so after tomorrow morning! Both I like from the last couple of days are grey! And they would both stand out in a crowd, so that's not going to help! 

Still nothing like the KWPN that failed the vetting though


----------



## Bernster (25 June 2016)

Hmm, nice that they are getting better but I'd hang out for that one with the wow factor who really gets you. You know you've had it with the kwpn, they are out there honest. I waited for mr right, and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Kylara (25 June 2016)

I could do I guess, but I might be waiting an awful long time. The KWPN was lovely, but I very rarely get a massive wow with a horse, I very laid back and patient and like all horses really! Also I'm not averse to getting one to produce and sell on in 6-8 months whilst keeping eye out for an amazing one. Both of the greys are really lovely and could be very special. The horse needs to be a walking advertisement for me as well so anything I get will be a little bit special. If only one of our driving ponies was a bit bigger, she would be a GP contender hands down! And she is amazing, definitely my wow pony (or maybe because she loves me best of all hehehe). I don't mind not being wowed anymore, it will make no difference to how horse is treated or trained and many you grow to love or turn into a wow horse with a bit of work! 

Still at least the search is going better! I can't believe it is taking so long, I was originally hoping to have something in time to qualify for summer nationals!


----------



## Kylara (26 June 2016)

Update number bajillion!

Saw the cheap connie today. Bit of a palaver, owner's instructor was riding for viewing, horse had a bit of an issue with canter (nothing malicious just looked uncomfortable) took saddle off, owner went to get lunging gear and I felt over legs - stifle on one side seemed ever so slightly swollen (minimal) and on lunge was ever so slightly short on right canter but nothing major, or noticeable unless really looking for it. Owner then piped up that saddle fitter had come and changed the shims on the prolite around which explained the saddle moving a bit, two instructors refitting the saddle later pony working "as usual" and much better, no canter problems. I hopped on, pretty nice if a little green in the canter. Definitely some potential, definitely a produce and sell pony. Pretty as well. Only issue I could see (after saddle dilemma sorted!) was looked to have aural plaques on ear tips and seemed very itchy (could just be wanting a bath, didn't look like SI, but itchier than I'd expect).

New dilemma - seen a 3yr old KWPN. Lunged, bitted and looks absolutely GORGEOUS. Moves with a great hind leg action and elevation. Has weltmeyer and donnerhall in the breeding (I absolutely adore donnerhall), albeit at the far side of a 4 gen pedigree. Not been sat on yet though. And it's in Norfolk. It is in budget though.......ARGHHHHH. It's violating one of my 3 musts (unbroken) but it is just sooooo lovely looking, I don't know what to do, I don't really want to break something that big myself, but paying someone would take it out of budget. ARGH. Also NORFOLK. I hate getting to Norfolk, it's just so hard to get to.

Thinking the PRE or the connie from yesterday might be worth vetting. But not sure if I'd prefer something that needs bringing back into work and fittening, or something that needs retraining and engaging over the back as well as getting the fat off. It's just so hmmmm, especially as connie from yesterday is unpriced as of yet. Maybe I can convince the budget to get both


----------



## Jenna1406 (27 June 2016)

Following.


----------



## Kylara (27 June 2016)

Sensible head on now. Unbroken 3 year old is out. Probably yesterday Connie is out due to aural plaques and not sure about the itching. Will review video and decide. Would be a work up flat and jump and sell, just fairly hard in the mouth and curly in the neck, definitely a teen/small adult PC/RC pony. 

I'm at a loss about the PRE. Trying to set aside thoughts of how nice it would be to have a PRE, the showing classes and extra BD league and think about the horse. Dad and sister doing very well and he seemed very amiable. Decent paces and a good walk. 

I'm looking for something fit and ready to go but haven't found anything since the fail horse so contemplating the PRE as is just unfit but walker daily and 5/6 rides a week mainly hacking should sort that in 4-6 weeks. Disconnected Connie is similar, fitter but needs retraining and lots of engagement work and relaxation in the neck, probably also 4-6 weeks similar to the PRE but with a different focus.

Need to watch the videos on big screen to get some objectiveness but I just don't know. Seen nothing suitable in the last week and going to trawl the website ads again in the hope that more will have been put on. 

My friend who owns the failed horse has a gorgeous 3 yr old in, but I haven't even asked for price as I guess at least double the budget. 

It's all getting a bit depressing to be honest.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (27 June 2016)

Aww Kylara don't lose faith, the right horse will be out there somewhere. I spotted this one a moment ago - https://www.facebook.com/groups/562...73028436050579/?sale_post_id=1173028436050579 not great pics but might be worth asking for a vid.


----------



## Kylara (27 June 2016)

Thanks FF, have asked for video. 

I'm thinking it doesn't even have to be the right horse anymore, just a horse with four legs that move properly and is fit! Haha

I'm leaning towards the PRE or the surprise pony at the GP rider's yard (need to ring and discuss price though). There's a lovely horse at Godington stud but over budget, might go visit anyway but need to have think about budget and whether they would drop by £1k or more :/


----------



## Kylara (27 June 2016)

Update 700984

I have decided to get the PRE vetted. Chatting to a friend this afternoon and came to the conclusion that probably won't be spectacular but will be nice enough. And of everything I've seen save that lovely KWPN the easiest to get going as just needs fitness and if he doesn't work out can sell on for a profit after 6-8 months. Also he is pretty and will stand out in a good way so good advertisement for my business. Of course all depends he gets through a vetting! Need to find a vet and get it sorted and of course my one holiday of the year starts on Friday! A week in Italy so I would really like to have everything sorted without having to ring people from the middle of nowhere in Italy. 

On the KWPN that failed, he has had remedial shoeing and is 100% sound now and vet thinks will be for a very long time now balance has been changed. Shame about the changes in the navicular, but so pleased he is fully sound. She has in the most amazing gelding at the minute but he is well over budget at 18k! Totally worth it though so someone will have an outstanding horse!


----------



## Holding (27 June 2016)

Following this with interest as I am looking for something similar but with a smaller budget (max 6k). I also need something bigger - at least 16.2hh really. I am not ready to buy right now but keeping an eye out and I can't see anything at all within my budget that I like. Best of luck with the vetting for the PRE and do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Kylara (27 June 2016)

Haha that's the thing. The girl who owned the cheap Connie was amazed I was struggling with such a 'huge' budget. There are such an awful lot of not very good horses out there. Or they are too far away! Seen lots I just don't like, way they move, put together odd, just feel like nah. 

Quite a few bigger ones out there. 16.2 is my max for long term personal as I'm 5'1" with short legs and long body. Hence why I ride 11.2 ponies and don't look massively odd! Unfortunately there isn't much demand for high level dressage ponies at 12hh!


----------



## Holding (27 June 2016)

Absolutely - I keep seeing posts on here about everyone's super cheap bargain horses and I have no idea where they are all finding them. As I said, I'm sitting on my hands atm as I have the horse budget but need to sort a new job out first, but there's nothing I fancy going to see even if I was ready. Let me know if you come across anything nice but too big for you!


----------



## Kylara (27 June 2016)

Cheap bargain horses are usually from people wwh have over horsed themselves (like the cheap connie) or word of mouth. 

This one has popped up. https://m.facebook.com/groups/2335048437?view=permalink&id=10155157809358438


----------



## Jenna1406 (29 June 2016)

Have you managed to get a vet to do the vetting for the PRE?


----------



## Kylara (29 June 2016)

I have managed to find a vet yes. Though mine were trying to convince me to use them and pay £100 on top for travel :O being vetted tomorrow afternoon. Hoping it passes, though I'm worried about how to saddle it. Is porky so will lose weight, and being a PRE will have more wither muscles than WB so saddle fit can really affect how they move - if too much pressure on the muscles around the withers they go really tight, so probably need a more cutaway design or a saddle where the pressure sits lower on the sides than on a WB! It's the weight loss aspect I'm more debating about - as do I buy an ok saddle and then change it, or buy a nice one that fits and hope I can get it reflocked to fit when he loses weight? Trying not to think too much though as might fail the vetting! haha (I have become a hardened horse searcher now!).

At least I have the tiny pony to play with and a friends baby NF.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 June 2016)

Holding said:



			Absolutely - I keep seeing posts on here about everyone's super cheap bargain horses and I have no idea where they are all finding them. As I said, I'm sitting on my hands atm as I have the horse budget but need to sort a new job out first, but there's nothing I fancy going to see even if I was ready. Let me know if you come across anything nice but too big for you!
		
Click to expand...

They come up when you are looking for interest but not needing, usually. Hence I have more than one bargain eating me out of house and home


----------



## Jenna1406 (30 June 2016)

Fingers crossed for the vetting


----------



## Kylara (30 June 2016)

Update nine million. 

Good and bad news. 

Good news, horse passed the vetting. 

Bad news, a couple of findings that may be problematic. 
First I'm not too worried about as he's only a baby horse - minor positive on right hind leg (2/10), most likely weakness as baby, but possibly something in joint (I'm leaning towards weakness as totally sound on all other tests and he's been turned away). Only major issue is leg would be excluded from insurance for however long until exclusion could be feed, all going well. 

Second is a bit trickier. Small lesion type thing on his neck, bit scabby and new hair growth. Said could either be healed ringworm (which I'm not fussed about as healed) but could be a flat sarcoid. Vet said he had lots of experience with them and should be able to treat but could be £50 to a few hundred quid (and obviously either way skin would be excluded on insurance until whenever if they can unexclude) so potentially not great. I'm on holiday in Italy for week starting tomorrow but I'm going to ring my vet once we land to ask their opinion on it either way and what they think if it is a sarcoid. Have also asked if owner could get an opinion from their vet. 

I really like this horse and he could be lovely, not sure what to do but hoping there is some way to test for healed ringworm! Might be sneaky and ask for some money off as it might be a small sarcoid. 

Some thoughts would really be appreciated on any of it; it's all getting to be a bit of a palaver!


----------



## xspiralx (30 June 2016)

Sarcoid wouldn't bother me to be honest, provided small, non reactive and not in the way of tack. Loads and loads of horses have them - my last horse did, and my new mare has a small one under her stomach.


----------



## Kylara (1 July 2016)

It's on the neck/face bit, sort of upper jawline so could be a problem with bridle if it is a sarcoid. She's sent me a picture so I'm going to forward to my vet and see what they think. 

She says it's a rub from horse having headcollar on in field... So not healed ringworm or a sarcoid!


----------



## s4sugar (1 July 2016)

Have you looked on breed club pages for partbreds? Indigo stud springs to mind as Janet George often has backed and ridden away part ID four year olds in your budget.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

I always find it interesting how different people have differents concerns/priorities.
Id not be too bothered about the lesion but would likely walk away on a 2/10th hind limb flexion on the assumption the horse was a fair sum of money


----------



## PorkChop (1 July 2016)

I think if the horse is for you to sell on, then a sarcoid may turn into a pain in the bum.

It wouldn't bother me, and I have had several horses with sarcoids, successfully treated.  I would be tempted to send the picture of it to Liverpool Vets who will definitely be able to tell you whether it is a sarcoid or not.


----------



## Kylara (1 July 2016)

Horse is just turned four and been turned away for a few months. Fully sound on all surfaces, straight, tiny circle. Most likely weakness due to age and lack of muscle and strength. 

My vets won't look at the picture, but have asked me to try and get full vet history for them to look over and suggested their vet take a look and share the report. Horse is 5.5k. 

That's the thing, could be a sell on if it's not the horse for getting up to high level so a sarcoid, and in that place could be difficult. I don't know a huge amount other than I try to avoid, so looking at the picture I don't know. Could be any of the three options! 

I've seen a £300 dartmoor Hill pony that looks nice. 12hh


----------



## Auslander (1 July 2016)

ihatework said:



			I always find it interesting how different people have differents concerns/priorities.
Id not be too bothered about the lesion but would likely walk away on a 2/10th hind limb flexion on the assumption the horse was a fair sum of money
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. A 4yr old shouldn't be 2/10 lame on any tests. Weak is one thing, but 2/10 is noticeably unlevel, so I wouldn't touch it unless it had clean xrays/scans


----------



## Kylara (1 July 2016)

12hh pony is all of 10mins away so getting a friend to look at it if free this week as I'm in Italy. If not I'll go see it when I get back. 

I just don't know about the PRE. I'm always a little dubious about flexion tests especially when I'm not there, as there's no hard and fast rule about how long or high you hold the legs. And being a baby I'm pretty sure it's going to be a weakness thing. 

A friend sent me details of a friend of hers horse who is being sold. It is over budget but by God can it jump. And got a decent set of paces. Reminds me I need to bug about getting walk video. She said they might come down with the price...


----------



## Holding (1 July 2016)

If it is a sarcoid I would be asking for a reduction in price based on the cost of treatment. Presumably if it passed the vetting, the vet feels like the unlevel-ness won't be an issue for your aspirations so wouldn't hugely bother me. Could also ask for a discount - I got my last one for half price as he had just passed a vetting with the proviso that his feet were uneven. Never affected him and at 6 he is now competing at medium with his new owner.

Tbh though you don't sound hugely enthused about the horse to begin with so I would probably give it a miss - it would have to be something I really loved or an absolute bargain for me to take the chance.


----------



## Kylara (1 July 2016)

I've stopped being enthused about anything I think. Just so convinced that there will be something wrong and then find out there is, either pre vetting (yay not spending money!) or post vetting. 

I do like the look of PREs so trying very hard not to let how pretty he is cloud my judgement! 

I'm getting despondent in my search. I have just seen a nice looking 6yr old mare by Sir Donnerhall (I adore donnerhall lines) and the video of it is a jumping video, the guy selling it is a SJ so I can only guess has no idea about Sir D.  as horse is 4.2k. So there's either something horribly wrong with it, or bargain of the week! No walk or trot or decent conformation shots so the decent canter may hide a tonne of sins.   see my scepticism!? 

If the dartmoor is nice in person I might get it sans vetting, reback it, bring it on and find it a lovely little person. Would keep me occupied until I can find a nice competition horse. 

Oh if only I'd had the 18k for my friends gorgeous, wonderfully expressive 3yr old KWPN!


----------



## Holding (1 July 2016)

I found a stunning PRE stallion for sale recently and it took all my willpower not to call them - they are lovely looking horses.

Given that you haven't fallen desperately in love with this horse, I would give it a miss unless they will reduce the price enough for you to take the risk. If you really loved him and loved riding him it may be worth having further scans for peace of mind and for insurance purposes.

If I had 18k the horse search would be a delight!

ETA: I also love Donnerhall - can you go to see that one before deciding on the PRE?


----------



## Kylara (1 July 2016)

I'm waiting vet reports and second opinion on the lesion for the PRE. 

I've contacted the guy but not heard back yet. I just can't understand the price he wants. Unless the Sir D is a mistake? 

Friends friends horse is now sold. 

But friend has a couple of baby horses due at her yard that might work. 

All of this has happened since last update post. So my frustration is fully visible. 

PREs are very beautiful, and I think that might be some of the pressure from my non horsey mother who is topping up the budget to be part owner. She thinks I should get him regardless. *Sigh*

It's a nightmare. If only the budget was 18k we'd all be swimming in wonderful horses!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2016)

As its a possible horse to sell on I wouldnt touch it with someone elses bargepole. People are split over sarcoids, but at least 50% of people wouldnt even consider one who had or had had one, which will impact on your future selling ability. The failed flexion is probably nothing, but is another thing that might come back to bite you on the bum. Then take into consideration that its a PRE and another whole boat load of people wouldnt want one as an expensive dressage horse

If you have one eye on a future sale then you need to give yourself the best chance of that, and it doesn't sound like this horse is that. I'd hang fire and look for the stereotypical warmblood gelding that most people are looking for as a high level dressage horse


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 July 2016)

Horsequest dressage youngstock ref  152376

impossible to comment on confo from that picture, but worth a request for pictures ?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			I've stopped being enthused about anything I think. Just so convinced that there will be something wrong and then find out there is, either pre vetting (yay not spending money!) or post vetting. 

I do like the look of PREs so trying very hard not to let how pretty he is cloud my judgement! 

I'm getting despondent in my search. I have just seen a nice looking 6yr old mare by Sir Donnerhall (I adore donnerhall lines) and the video of it is a jumping video, the guy selling it is a SJ so I can only guess has no idea about Sir D.  as horse is 4.2k. So there's either something horribly wrong with it, or bargain of the week! No walk or trot or decent conformation shots so the decent canter may hide a tonne of sins.   see my scepticism!? 

If the dartmoor is nice in person I might get it sans vetting, reback it, bring it on and find it a lovely little person. Would keep me occupied until I can find a nice competition horse. 

Oh if only I'd had the 18k for my friends gorgeous, wonderfully expressive 3yr old KWPN!
		
Click to expand...

Is the 6yo called Lily by any chance? If so I viewed her a couple of months ago and found her to be incredibly hot and her feet looked a bit odd if I recall correctly. Think she was up for £6k at the time though.


----------



## Kylara (3 July 2016)

It is yes. How very strange. Down from 6 to 4.2...hmmm

Frieed sent a loose trot video of the broken 3 year old coming from Holland. Looks quite nice. Shell get some video and pics for me when it arrives. 

Nothing from the owner of the PRE. Think I may try to ring mother and have another chat, not sure she fully understands the while possible sarcoid thing and how problematic it could be. Hoping my friend is around to go see the dartmoor. Looks decent for turning into kiddy pony. 

That one on HQ looks nice enough to ask for picture and video so will do that when I have access to a computer. 

Tempted to get in contact with the sec A breeder we got our driving ponies from and grab one out the field


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			It is yes. How very strange. Down from 6 to 4.2...hmmm

Frieed sent a loose trot video of the broken 3 year old coming from Holland. Looks quite nice. Shell get some video and pics for me when it arrives. 

Nothing from the owner of the PRE. Think I may try to ring mother and have another chat, not sure she fully understands the while possible sarcoid thing and how problematic it could be. Hoping my friend is around to go see the dartmoor. Looks decent for turning into kiddy pony. 

That one on HQ looks nice enough to ask for picture and video so will do that when I have access to a computer. 

Tempted to get in contact with the sec A breeder we got our driving ponies from and grab one out the field 

Click to expand...

Don't despair, you will find something eventually.  Remember HHO has a communal carthorse, you can borrow him if you get bored waiting for your dream horse to come along.  He comes with a picnic and his own suitcase.


----------



## Kylara (3 July 2016)

Friend is going to look at the dartmoor for me. I've been looking at sec A studs that are local. 

Seen a loose video of KWPN that is coming and looks nice, fresh video will come when he arrives. 

All so frustrating and people not responding to emails is driving me crazy. Half of the time there is no other option than email so I'm a bit miffed. 

It's getting to the point that I'm convinced the horse world is hiding all the nice ones from me


----------



## Kylara (4 July 2016)

Decided against the PRE after chatting to mother about the whole sarcoid thing. Finally understands how much of an issue they can be! 

Horse will hopefully be something I will keep and get up as high as possible in dressage but if after 6 months turns out to be not as capable/not the horse for me then I will sell on and try again, so the potential selling on problems if he didn't work out are just too difficult. 

If the darty is nice I'll take it on and keep looking for my dressage horse! I do enjoy working with the little ponies so that's an added bonus  however as he is unregistered I'm going to have to take a look at what showing classes I can do! I only really do M&M related classes or WHP!


----------



## Kylara (5 July 2016)

Update gazillion and two

Been looking. Not much about. 

Had a chat to my friend who has the gelding by Krack C about one of her others (way over budget but now sold) and pot to chatting about the lovely gelding I looked at who failed the vetting. He's had rebalanced feet, new angles and Dutch wide web shoes and is perfectly sound. Her vet thinks he's doing great and will be sound for ages. She went mental at everyone about the xrays! Haha, but spent ages talking to vets etc who think he'll be OK. Apparently vet said nothing about flexion tests at the time and he trotted up sound after each test, and the front forelegs lameness vet said was left was mentioned on the right circle, so not too sure what happened there! Vetting vet not one we know well but not a huge amount of choice in the area! 
He is really lovely and she's said I can have him at 4k if I like because we're friends, but he's not for sale to anyone else and she'll keep him and compete him herself until he has to be pls for whatever reason in his hopefully distant future, so no pressure at all. Not on any meds for the navicular at all either. I'm incredibly tempted as he's in full work at the minute with no problems, he's sound, has the new shoes, and her vet thinks he'll be fine for ages yet. He's just learned his changes in one session! 

I think the terrible navicular really would already be showing the lameness but he's totally sound so leaning towards it not being a problem for a while and if it does hopefully a few years and can start on bute/whatever. 

Insuring at 4k wouldn't be too hard either as xrays not needed


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 July 2016)

Does this vet have a crystal ball?


----------



## s4sugar (5 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			Update gazillion and two

Been looking. Not much about. 

Had a chat to my friend who has the gelding by Krack C about one of her others (way over budget but now sold) and pot to chatting about the lovely gelding I looked at who failed the vetting. He's had rebalanced feet, new angles and Dutch wide web shoes and is perfectly sound. Her vet thinks he's doing great and will be sound for ages. She went mental at everyone about the xrays! Haha, but spent ages talking to vets etc who think he'll be OK. Apparently vet said nothing about flexion tests at the time and he trotted up sound after each test, and the front forelegs lameness vet said was left was mentioned on the right circle, so not too sure what happened there! Vetting vet not one we know well but not a huge amount of choice in the area! 
He is really lovely and she's said I can have him at 4k if I like because we're friends, but he's not for sale to anyone else and she'll keep him and compete him herself until he has to be pls for whatever reason in his hopefully distant future, so no pressure at all. Not on any meds for the navicular at all either. I'm incredibly tempted as he's in full work at the minute with no problems, he's sound, has the new shoes, and her vet thinks he'll be fine for ages yet. He's just learned his changes in one session! 

I think the terrible navicular really would already be showing the lameness but he's totally sound so leaning towards it not being a problem for a while and if it does hopefully a few years and can start on bute/whatever. 

Insuring at 4k wouldn't be too hard either as xrays not needed 

Click to expand...

Insurance companies have ways of checking with earlier vets. I lost a horse with navicular at 8 years old , many years ago. At 500 quid as a hacker I may give a chance but not as a competition horse or a resale prospect.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 July 2016)

Sounds very frustrating for you! Have you tried Brendon stud which is just outside Brighton?  They are mostly sj bred but had a lesson on one of my friends horses from there recently and she was lush was like sitting on the equivalent of a Ferrari very nice moving. I also didn't feel at all small on her as I'm 5'2" with short stumpy legs and she is about 16.2hh. She's had a few from there and they all seem nice "people" as well. Would certainly look there if I ever win the lottery I'm not sure how much they go for but I think she has said before they sometimes do clearance sales.


----------



## Auslander (5 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			Update gazillion and two

Been looking. Not much about. 

Had a chat to my friend who has the gelding by Krack C about one of her others (way over budget but now sold) and pot to chatting about the lovely gelding I looked at who failed the vetting. He's had rebalanced feet, new angles and Dutch wide web shoes and is perfectly sound. Her vet thinks he's doing great and will be sound for ages. She went mental at everyone about the xrays! Haha, but spent ages talking to vets etc who think he'll be OK. Apparently vet said nothing about flexion tests at the time and he trotted up sound after each test, and the front forelegs lameness vet said was left was mentioned on the right circle, so not too sure what happened there! Vetting vet not one we know well but not a huge amount of choice in the area! 
He is really lovely and she's said I can have him at 4k if I like because we're friends, but he's not for sale to anyone else and she'll keep him and compete him herself until he has to be pls for whatever reason in his hopefully distant future, so no pressure at all. Not on any meds for the navicular at all either. I'm incredibly tempted as he's in full work at the minute with no problems, he's sound, has the new shoes, and her vet thinks he'll be fine for ages yet. He's just learned his changes in one session! 

I think the terrible navicular really would already be showing the lameness but he's totally sound so leaning towards it not being a problem for a while and if it does hopefully a few years and can start on bute/whatever. 

Insuring at 4k wouldn't be too hard either as xrays not needed 

Click to expand...

Go back and read what you wrote at the time that he failed the vet! This is not a horse who is going to stand up to the work you want him to do, and 4k is far too much money for a horse which already has changes to the navicular bone at a young age. His breeding may appear to justify the price, but he's a gelding, so his bloodlines are irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.
 He may well last a few years before he starts showing problems, but it is inevitable, and however many years training you have put into him will be wasted. You can't compete a horse on bute, and nor is it ethical to do so.
Do yourself a favour, and get something sound!

I have an unsound PSG horse - it's a heartbreaking, frustrating, and expensive game.


----------



## spacefaer (5 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			Go back and read what you wrote at the time that he failed the vet! This is not a horse who is going to stand up to the work you want him to do, and 4k is far too much money for a horse which already has changes to the navicular bone at a young age. His breeding may appear to justify the price, but he's a gelding, so his bloodlines are irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.
 He may well last a few years before he starts showing problems, but it is inevitable, and however many years training you have put into him will be wasted. You can't compete a horse on bute, and nor is it ethical to do so.
Do yourself a favour, and get something sound!

I have an unsound PSG horse - it's a heartbreaking, frustrating, and expensive game.
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^What she said ^^^^^^


----------



## Bernster (6 July 2016)

Me three!  Too much risk and potential bother, let alone the cost.  Navi is degenerative and at that age I'd steer well clear I'm afraid. Ins company could well discount for prior history even without x Ray's.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 July 2016)

Insurance companies ask for the passport so they can check which vets have done vaccinations, so they can check full medical history in a lot of cases


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

I'd obviously tell insurance, but xrays wouldn't be a requirement for insurance, and there is no history of anything as he has never been lame and shoes were swapped back after my vetting picked up the minor lame on circle and he isn't lame at all under saddle. 

It's just that if he didn't have the xrays you'd have no idea as he's perfectly sound. And even before it was only minor lameness on circle that's been fixed by going back to Dutch wide web shoes. 

He wouldn't be a sell on prospect but a keep going until he needed retirement or pts (plenty of space for that) as he easily has the capacity for adv med - could probably go out med now. :/

It's very tempting as he is seriously lovely. I might have a chat with my vet and see what they think. I've not seen a horse half as nice either.


----------



## HashRouge (6 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			I'd obviously tell insurance, but xrays wouldn't be a requirement for insurance, and there is no history of anything as he has never been lame and shoes were swapped back after my vetting picked up the minor lame on circle and he isn't lame at all under saddle. 

It's just that if he didn't have the xrays you'd have no idea as he's perfectly sound. And even before it was only minor lameness on circle that's been fixed by going back to Dutch wide web shoes. 

He wouldn't be a sell on prospect but a keep going until he needed retirement or pts (plenty of space for that) as he easily has the capacity for adv med - could probably go out med now. :/

It's very tempting as he is seriously lovely. I might have a chat with my vet and see what they think. I've not seen a horse half as nice either.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with the others, I really wouldn't take the risk! It's true you might get away with it, but you might also be buying yourself years of problems. My sister has a gelding with navicular and in the 7+ years that we have owned him he was in full work for 18 months, at the very beginning. That is it. Since then he has been through the whole process of remedial shoeing, tildren, barefoot rehab etc. He is now sound enough for hacking and a bit of light schooling, but he will never manage more than that. If it hadn't been for the barefoot rehab he probably would have been PTS. My advice if don't take the risk.


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			I'd obviously tell insurance, but xrays wouldn't be a requirement for insurance, and there is no history of anything as he has never been lame and shoes were swapped back after my vetting picked up the minor lame on circle and he isn't lame at all under saddle. 

It's just that if he didn't have the xrays you'd have no idea as he's perfectly sound. And even before it was only minor lameness on circle that's been fixed by going back to Dutch wide web shoes. 

He wouldn't be a sell on prospect but a keep going until he needed retirement or pts (plenty of space for that) as he easily has the capacity for adv med - could probably go out med now. :/

It's very tempting as he is seriously lovely. I might have a chat with my vet and see what they think. I've not seen a horse half as nice either.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but your nuts and just sounds desperate to find a horse.  Believe me I know how you feel! 
I've been in the same situation a couple of times and you start by little compromises, then they get bigger.
If one of us had written this before you started looking and asked you to give us odds on what you would do or was he more likely to stay as sound as one that didn't have said problem
what happens if he loses a shoe and hairs round the field?


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

He's just sooo lovely. 

If it was one of my clients I'd be shaking them and telling them to stop being crazy. But there's that little bit in my head saying maybe he'll be the one out of many that just keeps on going. The one everyone hopes to get! I just can't believe how not lame he is considering the state of his navicular bones. 

Wouldn't spend a fortune on treatment if he broke badly, would be field retirement at home if field sound or pts if that's not possible. 

It is true that the search is going terribly. Best so far has been looking for tiny pony to play with and go showing. But hard to go wrong there really. 

Every horse has had problems, bad feet, too big,  or over budget. Driving me crazy. I'm getting more and more tempted to buy a couple of yearlings, keep them at home and hope they don't kill themselves before I can sit on them.


----------



## HashRouge (6 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			He's just sooo lovely. 

If it was one of my clients I'd be shaking them and telling them to stop being crazy. But there's that little bit in my head saying maybe he'll be the one out of many that just keeps on going. The one everyone hopes to get! I just can't believe how not lame he is considering the state of his navicular bones. 

Wouldn't spend a fortune on treatment if he broke badly, would be field retirement at home if field sound or pts if that's not possible. 

It is true that the search is going terribly. Best so far has been looking for tiny pony to play with and go showing. But hard to go wrong there really. 

Every horse has had problems, bad feet, too big,  or over budget. Driving me crazy. I'm getting more and more tempted to buy a couple of yearlings, keep them at home and hope they don't kill themselves before I can sit on them.
		
Click to expand...

He might be so so lovely, but if his navicular bones look as bad as it sounds like they did then he may well be so so lame in a few months time!


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Will pm you


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Argh. I think sensible head says no. But he's so damn wonderful! 
Not to mention the very non horsey mother who wants to part own who just wants to buy him (she wants to buy everything that looks nice!) and that is very much not helping. 

I'm really looking for a forever horse, but I do have in the back of my mind the possibility of selling on if not suitable/capable. Krack C gelding would be a forever horse no matter what, simply because I'd never sell on a problem like that. I'll get my vet to talk to mother and help her understand the whole navicular thing. 

Some horrible horrible person has send me a foal. Available October with donnerhall on both sides. Floaty, well put together (for a foal) might be a tad over at the knee but he's only a few months old. I'm genuinely wanting to buy him. I'm officially crazy. 6k on a foal. Absolutely mental, but DONNERHALL. I'm crazy. Don't need a foal, though would be so much fun to have one at home or could send to a friend with other babies. 

Oh and I've found the most gorgeous yearling sec a colt. I want that too, and a 4 year old sec a. This is why I hate looking at pretty ponies. I can afford them all and they are so lovely! 

On the actual riding a horse right now there has been no further progress. Except for 4 I don't like the look of and one I was all Yes and then it was 15k 

Anyone else struggling with budget want to team up and rob a bank?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 July 2016)

Kylara, listen to your sensible head, you KNOW it makes sense NOT to buy something that already has issues, do NOT pass go, do NOT get navicular issue horse!


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Argh at this moment in time I've just looked at the video of the donnerhall foal and everything else has gone out of my mind. I desperately want him. He is gorgeous beyond all words and is DONNERHALL! 
Also the two sec As I have found look wonderful and I want them too. 

I think I am officially crazy. I now want a foal, a sec a yearling and a sec a 4 year old. Sec As both lovely and do well showing. And foal would be fantastic in 3 years. Can anyone confirm if I'm crazy? Feel free to PM for the foal video and pics. I'm properly losing the plot.


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Wah woah woah

A possible broken horse
a foal
a sec a ryr
a sec 1 yearling

WTF haha.    

I think you need to seriously decide what you WANT AND NEED
and only look at that type of advert

I'm really going out on a limb here but you sound a little broody  

Go back to the drawing board and decide what it is you want (and read my pm)


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

P's. Or buy a young welsh cob,  at so e point it will act like every single one of the ones you are looking at lmao


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Haha. I am looking for a sec a as well. So not completely random! I specialise in ponies and thought it would be nice to buy one of my own to break bring on and show. Maybe find it a small child in 6 months or keep and go showing. I work with lots of them and it's always frustrating to put the work in and them to be little lr/fr ponies which don't go out showing or do much at all. Lovely things and I do enjoy riding them. The issue at the moment is I have found a nice looking 4 year old. Perfect for bringing on and seeing if would suit a showing child later on, but I saw the most stunning yearling colt as well. I'm not averse to having both as I have the set up at home for ponies so I could move them from my yard to home if necessary. 

Big horse wise, this foal is lovely and no way could I afford the same horse at 3. I have enough contacts and space etc to pop him somewhere until he is bigger and can come to the yard for breaking. But in 3 years! Haha I'm a crazy person and will likely get vetoed on the foal. So far foal is the best looking thing I've seen! 

I agree I am a crazy person. A very crazy horse person. I have also been denied kittens. After being promised kittens. So obviously the cute baby furry things need to appear somewhere!


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			Haha. I am looking for a sec a as well. So not completely random! I specialise in ponies and thought it would be nice to buy one of my own to break bring on and show. Maybe find it a small child in 6 months or keep and go showing. I work with lots of them and it's always frustrating to put the work in and them to be little lr/fr ponies which don't go out showing or do much at all. Lovely things and I do enjoy riding them. The issue at the moment is I have found a nice looking 4 year old. Perfect for bringing on and seeing if would suit a showing child later on, but I saw the most stunning yearling colt as well. I'm not averse to having both as I have the set up at home for ponies so I could move them from my yard to home if necessary. 

Big horse wise, this foal is lovely and no way could I afford the same horse at 3. I have enough contacts and space etc to pop him somewhere until he is bigger and can come to the yard for breaking. But in 3 years! Haha I'm a crazy person and will likely get vetoed on the foal. So far foal is the best looking thing I've seen! 

I agree I am a crazy person. A very crazy horse person. I have also been denied kittens. After being promised kittens. So obviously the cute baby furry things need to appear somewhere! 

Click to expand...


Haha you sounds a great/fun/crazy person just like me.  God if I had my own land I would be in trouble lol


Do you have anything to ride, for you to compete enough to tick over, are you young or enough time in your lifes plan to lose 3yr competing?

If you had just enough money to buy the foal  the sec a and another riding horse, would you? AND IF YES WHY.


----------



## chaps89 (6 July 2016)

Is it an option to buy 4 year old a to give you something to play with and take the pressure off *having* to have a riding horse so you can look at your leisure and be really fussy?
Would vetoe the navicular horse as total madness- as owner of a horse up to £12k in vet bills, most of them associated with lameness I'd at least want to start out with something sound next time round!


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

It is an option to buy the 4yr old a. Only £500,and pretty close so could take another A fan and have a look at him. The yearling is just stunning, will really be something special, and as is small I can go in hand showing which isn't something I have done much of. 

I could have the foal. The main thing would be where to put him. If home I'd need to find a nanny. I could send him to a friend a county over and he could live with them for a couple of years, but I'd have to pay and he'd be just over an hour away. I could ask around locally if anyone had a mare/foal that needed some land and have them all at home. I'm loathe to take foal to the yard until 2/3 as not set up for babies. Or I could see if anyone had space locally for him to play with other babies. 

I'd be happy playing with the 4 yr sec A. And I may look for a cheap heinz thing to do a bit of dressage/jumping, nothing special until foal was 2/3 and ready for long reining and backing. It would simply be logistics of foal as I wouldn't want him to be without other youngsters or a nanny. He is expensive, but I don't know how flexible people are on foal prices! Guessing insurance is doable but no idea on if need vetting or not, I hope not! Also was born April so available October, plenty of time to work something out. Would need to look up sire and dam though they look well put together, no idea of records.


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Ok. Buy 
4yr old and or yearling and foal and a cheap project to play riding club.(maybe an ex racer?)

Send foal somewhere with other youngster make sure they don't throw them in a big barn over winter

Then breath lol


----------



## chaps89 (6 July 2016)

But then there's 4 of them to feed/have trimmed/wormed/hay in winter/buy suitable tack/rugs for  that would make me feel ill, lol- though on the plus side, if one broke you've got others to play with still!
Personally I'm not brave enough to invest £6k in a foal but appreciate many reach riding stage with no trouble at all!


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

chaps89 said:



			But then there's 4 of them to feed/have trimmed/wormed/hay in winter/buy suitable tack/rugs for  that would make me feel ill, lol- though on the plus side, if one broke you've got others to play with still!
Personally I'm not brave enough to invest £6k in a foal but appreciate many reach riding stage with no trouble at all!
		
Click to expand...

Yep but Kylara seems set on buying at least 3 lol. I just don't think she realises it fully yet


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Haha. It is doable. Just. Maybe a little over budget but could try and get some money off. 

I do have a client's Welsh type pony to work and could probably stick the yearling with a friend over the road, depends how colty it is as would be nice to keep him entire as he's so well put together and already won a few champs. If I got the yearling. I would really love the foal. 

Tbh if I had the 4 yr then I probably wouldn't mind not having a big horse. Could always do some dressage with him! Haha. This could all be vetoed by the mother who rather wants something now and may not take kindly to foal suggestion. The biggest problem I forsee is having to pay for him to be somewhere else. I could have him at home and offer a space for another youngster with nanny? As that would save sending him away. Couldn't have more than one nanny and two youngsters though.

Think yearling a and foal could be mates? Haha then only need to find a nanny and could keep at home  

Only need one lot of tack for the 4yr old though. And would fit the other a too. So other tack in 3 years 

Feet yes, but only need trimming on all options, I worm count and buy bulk for my yard anyway... And rugs... I have rugs  and who feeds natives?! Plenty of grass


----------



## soulfull (6 July 2016)

Yeah if you had foland yearling they could go together with a nanny to teach them manners, without a nanny I would worry about how they would grow up, manners wise.

Rest sounds good


----------



## concorde (6 July 2016)

Kylara. , you are losing the plot !
Sit down , stop horse shopping and have a tea break ! X


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Haha I am totally losing the plot. 

The unforseen mother who is stumping some of the cash to be part owner is liable to poopoo younger furries, for no legit reason. Has no idea what I do as my job and seems to have a vague idea of my riding ability from way back at PC (when she ever turned up) but is convinced she knows all there is to know about horses. 

I supposed to be on holiday in tuscany, but I got heatstroke on Monday and have not had much to do but look and fail to find horses. Much better today but have been abandoned - a max two hour trip stated at 1030 and it's now twenty to 5 *rolls eyes*

At this rate I'll have no space at my yard r my own beasty and will be stuck looking after everyone else's and will see them going out and competing whilst my parents fill up home with alpacas and donkeys (oh the horror!)


----------



## Kylara (6 July 2016)

Should read "unhorsey mother" 

Seen another 15k nice horse.

Going to try and organise a visit to godington stud to see a gelding, is 8k though and I don't know how flexible they may be. 

Have asked for more info on the 4yr sec A. 

I can just hear the mother going on about how I have no idea what I'm doing and should buy the horse with broken feet. Sigh. I really really like the look of the foal. Tempted to pop a picture of him up but I don't know :/


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 July 2016)

If this person is really a friend surely they could loan him to you for a year to see if he stands up to the work. Take the shoes off him and let him self trim if you want long term soundness imo.


----------



## Holding (6 July 2016)

God, it's all kicking off!

No foal. If you are considering that, why not rethink an unbacked 3 year old? Or find a really nice, sensible 5 year old that is smart but not amazing to produce with a view to selling and giving yourself a bigger budget for your next forever horse? If you must have a whole herd, forget the load of As which will always be of limited value - buy two Irish beasts who are nice, easy people for 3.5k each, produce them, sell them both for 7.5k each and you have your 15k dressage horse budget!


----------



## crabbymare (6 July 2016)

Holding said:



			God, it's all kicking off!

No foal. If you are considering that, why not rethink an unbacked 3 year old? Or find a really nice, sensible 5 year old that is smart but not amazing to produce with a view to selling and giving yourself a bigger budget for your next forever horse? If you must have a whole herd, forget the load of As which will always be of limited value - buy two Irish beasts who are nice, easy people for 3.5k each, produce them, sell them both for 7.5k each and you have your 15k dressage horse budget! 

Click to expand...

sensible advice. go back to your first post and see what you wrote you wanted. I think it was along the lines of something to compete to show what you can do since you are going to be teaching and that you can hopefully take to advanced medium? your mother has given help so you can up your budget so forget the cute ponies as they will not be making you a huge amount of money and get to ireland and see whats at the sales or germany and do the same. germany the horses will come with vetting and xrays (but be careful because just because they are vetted does not mean its a clean vetting) and ireland you can get them vetted if they do not have a certificate. forget the donerhall lines as yes he was lovely and threw lovely foals but he is now going to be further back in the pedigree so look at whats in front of you regardless of the breeding. consider looking at 3yr olds that are not broken yet as you can be seen to be starting your own and it will not be that long before you can be out with one. stick to your original requirements before the stress kicked in and have them written down so that you can check off  the must haves and have nots and decide on what compromise you are prepared to make on the would likes so your mind is concentrating on the right things instead of zooming around


----------



## Kylara (7 July 2016)

Feeling less crazy today. 

Still like the look of the 4yr A so hoping that might be my pony to play with. 

A friend has just seen something from Chris Dyson (warks) that could be good, but I'm a little worried about how in budget it is. 

By Don Kennedy who is himself by Donnerhall, but other than knowing he won his stallion grading thing against Sir D I don't know much about his offspring. 

Mare is Stravinsky which I know nothing about. 

5yr gelding, just backed, has walk and trot. Selling because overstocked. I don't know him though friend knows lots of people who have bought from him. So waiting on friend to send video but thought I'd ask people's thoughts on him and also on Don Kennedy. Is he just less sought after stallion? He's closer to D!


----------



## Chloeap (7 July 2016)

If you're going to come to Warwickshire I know a couple of sweet 15.2ish lightly backed 4/5 year olds that are under your budget. If you're interested let me know and I'll send you the ads. The horses were where I used to keep my lad so I did know them before they were backed (can't comment on ridden) and they are both very sweet.


----------



## swilliam (7 July 2016)

Stravinsky was gorgeous - he used to stand near me. He was in several different stud books. Thrown a lot of attractive horses I believe.


----------



## Kylara (7 July 2016)

Ive asked friend to get video, info and full breeding so can see what is what. Just a niggle about how cheap it is...could be lovely. Picture friend screencapped from fb so it's not great quality! And black horse on black surface! 

Saw a cheap D that looked nice, but 8 and done squat so...


----------



## Kylara (8 July 2016)

Cheap D is gone, to some annoyance as seems did not contact anyone that asked for info but was popped up to get someone to confirm buying! 

Going to see the 4yr a at some point. 

The cheap donnerhall/Stravinsky looks nice, very green. Selling as moving yards and they mainly do ponies so easier to sell the big ones, hence price. Going to go see it. 

Still super tempted by foal. Could live at home! And could offer space for someone else with a mare and foal to have theirs etc... Going to have a think and chat with parents (as it is their place that has the fields and stables haha and he couldn't come to my yard) 

Sigh, all so crazy. Not helped by being in Italy! Yearling a is just fabulous but they do want quite a bit for him :/


----------



## Kylara (14 July 2016)

Horse search continues with disappointments.

The nicely bred horse was nice, nothing special, and had a slight roach back and a fair few scars on his legs from the breeders. haven't had a chance to look over the video yet but I'm leaning closer to no than yes, as would need an awful lot of work (lazy and a fat) and hasn't ever had vax so :/

Friend's belgian WB sold and I never got to see video of it under saddle. Little annoyed but I refuse to buy unseen and though I can tell if it's a type I like but don't appreciate being asked wyh I won't decide from a couple of pictures. Never mind.

Should be having the vet reports and history for the PRE, but seems own vet has no idea about the lesion, so I'll take a look at the history and report and decide, but leaning towards no as I don't want to pay for xrays for the hind leg and the skin and leg will be uninsurable anyway.

Neighbouring barn has a lovely young horse, sounds nice and I'll probably sneak over for a look but 11k so over budget.

It's depressing as hell that there's little about and that that I do see is a bit meh. Saw another set of lovely pictures for a grey gelding. Lateral walk in the video and over budget at 15k. 

All in all the search is not going well.

Bonus news is going to go see the lovely chesnut A and fingers crossed I'll get him and I'll break him in and go showing and dressage maybe do some jumps and keep looking for my dressage horse!

In regards to the gorgeous gelding by Krack C with the navicular, I'll let her no I can't risk it at 4k. But if she offers less than 2k I may go for it as he'd have a home for life, no matter how long that is as a couple of months of comps and enjoying would at least get my BD results rolling again. But doubtful as she'd be happy to campaign him herself.

So currently have one grey mare (irish) to sort a look at but might not be what I want, worth a look at least though.


----------



## Kylara (16 July 2016)

Very interesting week. Decided against the lovely breeding gelding. Definitely a RC prospect rather than an advanced dressage prospect and whilst I can retrain a very lazy behind the leg horse I'd rather not as that's all I seem to be doing at the minute with reschooling kiddy ponies!

The lovely eventer next door has a mare for sale. Gorgeous and really lovely attitude, forward without being nasty, tries hard, everything you could want in a horse, and it's not grey! Why are you not getting it I hear you cry! Well it's up for 11k. So over budget. *sad face*

Going to see a grey mare near soton in a couple of weeks (I think it's over budget, but needs to go due to uni and "open to offers"). The non horsey mother thought it looked wonderful and said she'd be happy to stretch a bit for it (but I doubt she'll stretch as far as they are asking - saw it sort of advertised last month at 12,500) so thought I'd go and have a look, I'm 50% sure it will be sold before my viewing tbh, it does look nice.

Saw a few on BD website in budget, a couple a million miles away and one not so far but I have absolutely no idea what the hell the rider in the video was doing, seriously low quality too - I'm sure it was in draw reins at some point but the quality is so abysmal I couldn't say for sure. Seemed to spend most of the time head bent to one side and sort of leg yield/shoulder in but not. Very odd.

There's a grey mare in Maidenhead I might go and see, need videos first but owner is on holiday! 

Currently chatting to someone with a lovely looking dales - dressage and showing prospect and sad reason for sale. Very in budget and looks nice. 5 and going well for the age if a little rushy and unbalanced but nothing awful. Very pretty (so the mother is in love with it). Could be a very special little something I think, and has the showing and jumping bonus 

Have decided after chatting to a couple of people to chat to the Krack C friend once back from holiday and ask if she'd be up for loaning him to me - opens a field up for her yard to get another from Holland to sell, but I'm not convinced she'd go for it. Still nothing ventured, nothing gained! If yes, then I can get out and about, see how he does and keep an eye out for one to buy but without the urgency as I'll be competing a horse that really deserves to go out and do well until the navicular rears its ugly head. 

I'm off to see the Sec A in a couple of weeks as well so fingers crossed he'll be with me soon!

And after having a month off of ridden schooling the driving ponies are back under saddle and once again I desperately desperately wish my favourite was 4-5 hands bigger as she would be a grand prix horse without a doubt. Sadly as a driving pony and as the owner currently lacks a school there is only so much we can do, but she is such a dream to ride and has by far the best walk I have ever sat on. Soft, responsive, tries hard (when not being mareish!) and moves beautifully when it all goes right. Can someone breed me a giant Section A please? I have yet to see a nice A that doesn't move nicely.


----------



## Kylara (18 July 2016)

POSITIVE UPDATE

So went to see the dales today. Nice drive up there, got a bit lost finding the place but all very nice. Lovely pony, forward and typical native but not overly sharp. Lovely amount of scope to play within the paces as well. Little unbalanced and rushy in the canter and wiggly shoulders but pretty much what you'd expect for 5. Really liked her and didn't look like a crazy tiny person either! (14hh)

Apparently passed a vetting about a month ago (took 2 and a half hours!) but buyers pulled out. Not sure they are on good enough terms for me to get details and see if I could get a look at the vetting.

Uploading the video to my drive account to send to the unhorsey mother who is currently working in NYC so she can have a look, but think this one is definitely worth vetting, is a good price and even comes with a leather headcollar with nameplate and a couple of rugs 

My only issue is she is reg'd with the RVC, who are the vets I would have chosen to use for that area. As vets now have to disclose everything if they vet a horse they have on the books I'm tempted to use them anyway, but thoughts would be appreciated on that. I'm going to avoid the ones who took 2.5 hours I think, way too long!

Pony is regd dales so showable (really lovely lines and well put together, gorgeous movement, just a little up and tight at times) and can jump, but they don't as rider hates jumping. Moves nicely away from leg and I think could easily get to medium and above just depends on how quickly I could balance up the canter and get everything a little more relaxed.

I'm very much liking this one, so yay for that. Bad news is I got stuck on the M25 coming back. In the Defender. Which has no AC. Open windows don't work as AC when you're stationary! I have never been happier to get into a shower in my life once I got home, picked up my hay, drove to the big yard, did everything there and got home again!

Any major flaws in potentially getting a dales pony for advanced dressage? Has the temperament and movement to do well I think, but I'm not sure how well they are viewed on the circuit?


----------



## Kathy657 (18 July 2016)

Dressage bred foals sell for £6000 plus. You may have to up the budget or compromise.


----------



## Kathy657 (18 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			POSITIVE UPDATE

So went to see the dales today. Nice drive up there, got a bit lost finding the place but all very nice. Lovely pony, forward and typical native but not overly sharp. Lovely amount of scope to play within the paces as well. Little unbalanced and rushy in the canter and wiggly shoulders but pretty much what you'd expect for 5. Really liked her and didn't look like a crazy tiny person either! (14hh)

Apparently passed a vetting about a month ago (took 2 and a half hours!) but buyers pulled out. Not sure they are on good enough terms for me to get details and see if I could get a look at the vetting.

Uploading the video to my drive account to send to the unhorsey mother who is currently working in NYC so she can have a look, but think this one is definitely worth vetting, is a good price and even comes with a leather headcollar with nameplate and a couple of rugs 

My only issue is she is reg'd with the RVC, who are the vets I would have chosen to use for that area. As vets now have to disclose everything if they vet a horse they have on the books I'm tempted to use them anyway, but thoughts would be appreciated on that. I'm going to avoid the ones who took 2.5 hours I think, way too long!

Pony is regd dales so showable (really lovely lines and well put together, gorgeous movement, just a little up and tight at times) and can jump, but they don't as rider hates jumping. Moves nicely away from leg and I think could easily get to medium and above just depends on how quickly I could balance up the canter and get everything a little more relaxed.

I'm very much liking this one, so yay for that. Bad news is I got stuck on the M25 coming back. In the Defender. Which has no AC. Open windows don't work as AC when you're stationary! I have never been happier to get into a shower in my life once I got home, picked up my hay, drove to the big yard, did everything there and got home again!

Any major flaws in potentially getting a dales pony for advanced dressage? Has the temperament and movement to do well I think, but I'm not sure how well they are viewed on the circuit?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately a lot of judges are biased towards the big moving flash warmbloods especially at the lower levels. Would a Dales have the ability or conformation to be able to sit and carry their weight on their hocks as they go up the levels? I'm not sure.


----------



## Kylara (18 July 2016)

Dales are rather built to sit on their hocks and drive forwards, more so than a welsh cob, but they are more compact. Generally very powerful hind end - this particular specimen is very well put together and has a lot of oomph from behind and I see no issues (other than general native mentality) with getting her more laterals and her changes. The only main issue I could forsee is that she is not a WB and thus may not be quite the "picture" that some judges like, however it is all about how they perform the movements and if she can relax into herself she'll be lovely so no real problems other than she isn't a WB. Messed with a bit of collected trot and a few strides of collected canter (not done before) and she did it very nicely so there's definite potential. I'm just hoping that judges judge like I do (on performance, not looks or breed) and not like they do in showing  but until I get my BD record up and running again and grab some decent %s I can only judge unaff 

The WB hunt has stalled rather. Just the big grey mare that is very over budget but going to see anyway and see how far they could drop as needs a quick sale. (the unhorsey mother likes the big grey and would be happy to whack another 1000 in the pot - damn these arbitrary price limits set by people who think all horses cost £3k or less because that's what PC ponies with problems cost 20 years ago.


----------



## Micropony (18 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			Dales are rather built to sit on their hocks and drive forwards, more so than a welsh cob, but they are more compact. Generally very powerful hind end - this particular specimen is very well put together and has a lot of oomph from behind and I see no issues (other than general native mentality) with getting her more laterals and her changes. The only main issue I could forsee is that she is not a WB and thus may not be quite the "picture" that some judges like, however it is all about how they perform the movements and if she can relax into herself she'll be lovely so no real problems other than she isn't a WB. Messed with a bit of collected trot and a few strides of collected canter (not done before) and she did it very nicely so there's definite potential. I'm just hoping that judges judge like I do (on performance, not looks or breed) and not like they do in showing 

The WB hunt has stalled rather.
		
Click to expand...

Well some dressage judges will like her and some won't. A Dales in advanced dressage classes would certainly stand out and get you noticed! Your budget isn't realistically going to get you much WB unless it's got some sort of an issue, which if you're buying to possibly sell on isn't really ideal. So that leaves you with finding something a bit less conventional that perhaps others wouldn't see the potential in. Sounds like you might just have done that here! I do like a Dales!


----------



## rachk89 (18 July 2016)

Is she a forever horse? That was what you were originally wanting really, and even if you get her to advanced medium, you arent going to make much of a profit to get a bigger horse really I wouldnt have thought, if you were looking to train and sell. Plus by the time you've managed to make something of her, she may be getting on a bit in years and people may not be interested anyway. They want young warmbloods for dressage, what market will you target with her?

If she is a forever horse, go for it. But a train and sell on? I would say fairly pointless and just a waste of money/time.

Maybe either up your budget or expand your search if you want a WB. You've found nothing where you are other than the very big risk of a foal. I think you're going to have to take a weekend away further north or maybe in Europe and see what you can find. Continuing to search doesnt seem to be bringing anything up, just finding more horses you dont like/cant afford. Up the budget or start looking in the North East/Scotland.


----------



## Kylara (18 July 2016)

Thanks micropony. She is a really lovely example and also fills my showing and jumping bonus boxes. She's still a little choppy and tight more often than not, but she's just turned 5 and owner is mainly showing and has just started learning dressage so to be expected and tbh when she softened and went with the flow she felt wonderful. She has a good attitude (with a dollop of native character that enjoys bickering with person in charge before realising said person knows best) and is a nice forward ride and has the potential to be a HOYS show pony if all else fails! Don't think she'd do well at prelim though, novice/elem and above she sould do fine - carries herself well and a good black pony that's easy to keep clean (not that colour is a deciding factor), goes out with anything or on own, stables well, polite on the ground, stands to be hosed. Nice to meet something with manners and that definitely wasn't doped! haha 

Still the unhorsey mother may ruin everything and decide she doesn't like. Wouldn't put it past her. The extra good part is I actually looked the right size on her. Which is in itself a fair achievement.

I know the budget is pathetic for a WB, but it was a push for me to get it that high, the unhorsey mother who wants to be part owner just doesn't have a clue about how much horses cost. She suggested I ask a friend (3* eventer) if I could take a look at her current sales prospect. When I told her she'd need to double if not triple the 7k she didn't want to spend she looked at me in horror and disbelief. they are out there, just needs to be someone overhorsing themselves, someone needing a quick sale, or someone selling before they've produced - right place right time sort of thing.

I'm looking for something I can get up the levels and compete and keep, but if it turns out to not be as capable, then selling on would be an option. In this case, I can increase the value by showing and qualifying/winning stuff (already doing) if the dressage goes wrong and build the jumping up - WHP type things. The only thing that is a buy produce and sell is the sec A (though I may keep it if I win, who doesn't like winning  ) I'm not a dealer and don't really want to be. I school for people, and I'll happily compete horses for people, but I don't want to buy and sell (except maybe the occassional one if I see a cheap gem and have a spare stable and time for a few months). The issue at the minute is I'm completely horseless and that is hurting my rep as I am literally just reschooling 11.2 welshies at the minute which is great, but means I just get more 11.2 welshies to school. And that is so basic I'm feeling a little bit under-used.

The budget is stuck firmly at 7k, because the unhorsey mother has said that's as far as she'd go. The only way to up it would be to increase my share, which is impossible at the minute because of the outgoings for new big yard etc. 

I'm incredibly picky, and want something decent, especially if WB. The problem is I see decent, and in budget, but they are sold already, owners don't reply, or they have terrible feet and feet are something I just won't budge on (that and lateral walks!).

I'm having so many problems because of the vagueness of my requirements I think, so I'm getting every tom dick and harry sending me their horse with "potential" because it fits the size and age requirements.


----------



## rachk89 (18 July 2016)

I dunno if you should maybe be a little less picky on things like looks, like with the feet thing. I know its a bit of a gamble, but I mean you wanted to buy a foal at one point, which is one hell of a gamble. My horse had pretty ugly feet when I got him, but it was cosmetic damage so to speak, just surface cracks. Made them look horrible and yeah they could have turned out worse but they didnt. I got a half warmblood gelding with amazing movement and looks for £3000. Because he looked bloody awful when I bought him. Thin, built like a thoroughbred, no muscle on his back, no muscle anywhere really, ugly feet, scabs all over him from play fighting in the field. He's doubled in size, hind quarters are solid muscle, he's gone from a medium saddle tree to wide/extra wide in a year. He even grew 2 inches from 6-7 years old. He's got a good jump to him when he tries, and he knows how to do dressage, he loves showing off for a crowd. Most coaches have been shocked that we only paid 3grand for him.

They are out there, but maybe be less picky. How my horse looks and moves now would increase his pricetag a fair bit I'd say. Yeah he is in the minority out there, but they are out there. What I have now I wouldnt in my wildest dreams expect to pay 3grand for, more likely double that. Its a lot of work and patience and probably vet bills, but its worth it in the end.


----------



## Kylara (18 July 2016)

Oh feet that look tatty don't bother me, I spend so much time with farriers and people who run the company I know more than I care to about feet. It's things like twisted feet,  low heels, very unmatched pairs, poor base shape etc. All things that can cause big problems (so low heels can cause concussion problems and can put extra stress on tendons). Looking decent isn't 'pretty', but conformation, again to try and reduce potential problems and is mainly about how they move, I don't want them leaving docks behind when they trot, I want an active hind end and a well set neck. Anything else I really don't care about. Height/colour/sex/markings/breeding etc all taking a backseat (except for natives where I insist upon registered breeding as otherwise the price is always low. 

I train and teach an awful lot of youngsters and I'm well aware of the difference between no muscle and potential for muscle. Horse needs to stand out so that I get noticed and hopefully get more clients as well as enjoy myself. 

The foal was more because we have land at home so not impossible, just difficult to sort friends and nanny now my old boy is no longer with us, and an annoying wait for use. I tend to stick with the first 5 days shows what you'll get at 4 which is why I was sorely tempted. 

I need something that has the right attitude that I can get going fairly quickly (it is my job after all!) and won't be a menace, attitude to work is so important and has taken a few out of the running after a ride.


----------



## gnubee (19 July 2016)

Get the dales and the foal. They are the 2 you have actually sounded excited about, and you have a fun now horse and dream future horse. Charities (blue cross etc) are always looking for temporary homes for their youngsters til they get to breaking age so getting him some company shouldn't be too difficult- suspect they have something that would nanny well too if you don't just want a pair of youngsters together.


----------



## Hilary'smum (19 July 2016)

What ever you do please keep posting


----------



## Branna (19 July 2016)

Not posted before but have enjoyed keeping up with your progress!

Have you thought about irish horses/event types? Some WB breeding has come into irish breeding in the years at a fraction of the cost of a lot of dressage bred types. 

My mare is an ISH but breeding is 1/4 trakehner and 1/4 hessen. Not a huge amount of movement but a great brain, very well put together and competing BD Elem, unaff Med I think with scope to go further (would get there quicker with a better rider!)


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 July 2016)

Also been following but not commented, and no idea if this would be relevent but one secret of the dressage world are the carriage bred horses , lots of them with dutch carriage breeding, Friesian and Hackney in them.

My two one a 50:50 split of Friesian x Hackney and the other with a dash of Holstein in too, both cost under your budget. The one we bought as a 6 year old was a few grand under and is a nice height at 15.3hh, training adv-med, competing medium has the ability to go a lot further. The baby horse is too young yet but I have mega high hopes for her, though she is growing bigger than expected, she cost £500 as an un-backed two year old, and possibly has nicer natural paces than our established one but perhaps not quite as built to sit.

A word of warning though, Hackneys are nutters apparently , ours are lovely but both fairly hot (which we love).


----------



## WelshD (19 July 2016)

Personally I'd get a section B they are incredibly versatile, attractive and marketable, if you bought one on and sold it as a potential for young riders dressage you would have more money in the pot for your dream horse. 

Saw a lovely Cadlanvalley bred sec B advertised yesterday for £650, a real flashy sort - you get a lot for your money


----------



## Kylara (19 July 2016)

Good and bad update. 

Bad first. Whilst the dales was lovely, I think the potential resale if required marked is just too small and probably wouldn't make much money. So will have to find a way to turn them down nicely as if I had a bigger yard at home I would get it as not worried about selling urgently if it needs to go. 

Good news. The enter in the other barn has a mare for sale. Nicely put together, 4, broken in 6 months ago, seriously laid back but lovely under saddle. It's been loving in my barn for a bit so seen it out and about so going to properly look and sit next week (off to wedding on Friday!). It's 11.5k but maybe flexible and the unhorsey mother has said she may move the arbitrary budget to 10k for the right horse. 

Middling news, might find a medium pony (12/13 hands) and train up to high dressage as lots of money in that apparently, but not an urgent search, just something I've started thinking about.


----------



## Kylara (20 July 2016)

Oh my goodness, posted without seeing a whole extra page of responses 

Without my retired boy to nanny I don't think the foal is a viable option, our yard at home is very private and I'm not sure we'd really appreciate someone popping along as and when to check up on them. Also the way my home fields are managed are small paddocks to manage grass well, so not sure I could fit in more than 3 ponies in a field at a time, so two babies and a big horse might be a bit much for the field! That's why my old retired boy at 12hh, the yearling a and the foal would have worked, but sadly my reitred boy passed in June and they want too much for the yearling a. The cost of the foal would take most of the budget so no current horse.

Breed wise I haven't been ruling anything else, any type is fine, doesn't have to be registered with a studbook unless it's a native. I've seen a few Irish, but all have had problems, either low heels or not put together to my liking.

I do a lot of driving and wouldn't be averse to a Freisian, but they mature late and you have to get one with a free moving leg instead of a high knee and they go for a fair bit of money (and with a Freisian I'd prefer registered). I'd personally avoid Hackneys due to temperement - there's the odd lovely one, but they are pretty high maintenance and they can have the most abysmal feet. Most of the ones I know are a handful! haha.

I mentioned in my post last night, but I've been thinking about finding a mid size pony and training it up with the dressage and then selling as a young riders horse or leasing it (though I'd need to do more research about leasing!) but not something I'm in a huge rush to do, just keeping an eye out and would probably help to get my BD record going so that would help find mid size pony a buyer/leaser.

I shall keep posting until the time in a million years that I actually find a horse and then buy it. I dread to think how many miles I've put on the cars. Part of the reason I really want to try the neighbour's event horse as all of 5 metres away as horse is currently in my barn! I can take a look at her being ridden and then hop on whenever to have a try. Plus it has a vetting and set of xrays and they have the second barn so I can see how it behaves every day (and have been seeing it daily for quite a while) and has a lovely temperament.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 July 2016)

All very good points  however (lol didn't you know that was coming :lol both mine have excellent feet (both barefoot and will remain that way hopefully), and I wouldn't go for a pure bred in either breed for dressage. The breeds together throw something nice (in my very wide experience of two of my own , but from different ends of the country, and knowing a few high profile riders that have ones with hackney in them), but I'm undecided about the pure breds as obviously they were bred to a breed imagine not intended for dressage...

Topaz is a very high knee moving animal, she's just scored 7's at regionals for her medium trot so it can be trained in to lengthen, a struggle mind so don't blame you there . Skylla with her dash of Holstein has a much more 'dressage' movement and is no where near as 'kneey'.

Temperament is one of those things though, both are hot and fairly sharp but for dressage and me personally I love them like that, plus they're not that bad as I'm only a bumbling amateur so they're not so sharp only pro's can deal with them! What I really like though is their size, smaller horses but with fab movement!

For pony size though look at the PBA's or PBW's movement galore but in a pony package . Love horse shopping lol, please keep updating us!


----------



## Kylara (20 July 2016)

Haha, driving horses tend to have massive hind ends (well ones thrained properly) and all the driving horses and ponies I school are lovely and engaged behind - effortless. 

You could probably get a good test out a freisian but really need to get them early and not emphasise the choppy trot. TBH a ride and drive freisian is the way I'd go if I went for one. Hackneys can be nice, but just too scatty for my taste! 

Hot is fine, I know what I'm doing  but there has to be the potential sale value/desire if horse not as capable as hoped so something very hot might not be the easiest to sell (same with hackney breeding!)

Pony size I'd be looking at the british riding ponies, irish sport ponies, PBAs, maybe PBWs, but the main extra after movement etc would be has to be pretty as the end owner/leaser would be kids/teens and pretty pony is vital!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 July 2016)

Very true about the re-selling my two would not be for everyone! 

For ponies you cannot get prettier than a PBA in my opinion (not biased at all that my other one is a PBA ), and considering most british riding horses will have had a good dose of Arab and Welsh in their heritage they tend to be pretty and good movers too. 

What's your age bracket or is it dependant on the animal in question?


----------



## Kylara (21 July 2016)

Age bracket is 4-6 really, but happy for a 3 year old as long as backed or a 7 year old as long as it has actually done something and not lolled about in a field. A green 7 year old just isn't worth my time at the minute as they tend to have bad habits and take longer to build the muscle properly.


----------



## Kylara (26 July 2016)

Update

I was going to see a horse this morning, but her yearling broke itself badly so was cancelled pending reschedule. So I told my barn neighbour that I'd be about all day if their horse was due to have a little session that I could jump in on. 

They were up for it, so saw her ridden by lovely neighbour the eventer and popped a little x pole up and up again (nothing massive, only 90cm or so) which she popped very economically (been very economical since burghley young horse) and then I hopped on and had a play on the flat. Fantastic walk, really balanced canter, trot needs some work but there are moments of lovely uphill balance. All in all very lovely young mare. Turned 4 in April and still a little bum high, super chilled out and just generally nice. She's like that all the time (is currently living in my barn as they have overflowed!) and she has x rays which I've been emailed.

So think I'll "view" her again on Saturday with the unhorsey mother in tow to see what she thinks and then hopefully it will be a case of getting a vetting (came with a vetting cert but I know lots of insurers don't like Dutch vetting certs, even if it is from Nov just gone). However, the price is a little over the arbitrary budget set by the unhorsey mother and I think it may be over the x rays needed for insurance limit, so I'm hoping they'll take the x rays from Nov. Still, if she is the one to go for, I'll save a whole bunch on transport  just shift her into one of my stables on the other side of the barn! 

She's good enough pace wise to do dressage, but has that pop on her so SJ and eventing (unaff or ticket as too expensive for me to affiliate at the mo) are a definite possibility. Still, it could not work out, will have to see how it goes this weekend.

Off to see the tiny pony tomorrow, so hoping that one will be lovely and I can have a little one to back, bring on, break to drive, take to showing shows and qualify for stuff and then sell on (or keep for a bit if I get sucked into winning).


----------



## goussberry (26 July 2016)

I'm not sure where you're based but I know of someone in Sussex who brings in youngsters (4-6) from Ireland, and these can be from family cobs to competition warmbloods. She does a 1 week money-back guarantee and 3 month exchange period with the ones she brings over from Ireland (so if it's not right you can exchange for a different one) but also has lots for sale on behalf of clients. Her prices tend to range from 4,000-6,000 depending on breeding, age, etc. She can match to suit requirements. Not sure if that helps at all, but it's where I bought my mare from! Let me know if you want details


----------



## Kylara (27 July 2016)

I'm Berkshire. 

Saw the tiny pony today. Very very lovely. Definitely potential for driving and open M&M showing and whp. Saw a ad of gorgeous foals too! Very very tempted by absolutely every A I saw and breeder was wonderful. Going to show the couple of pics and vid to my friend who is into her As and see what she thinks, but I really liked him!


----------



## Kylara (1 August 2016)

Gone properly crazy. Saw a 14hh pony for sale on PC ponies fb page yesterday, looks nice, video shows nice, family sounds nice. Pretty cheap as well considering how much they bought for. Sounds just what I am looking for regarding pony  produce and sell on, seller sounds genuine and reasons all sound genuine when she rang today. Is off to sales livery with their old SJ trainer tomorrow and his yard is 4 hours away (she is 2 hours away) so can't really go see him, but I'm (sort of) happy to buy unseen. Issue is I'm not sure if the speed is unsettling me as not much time to think as if I buy him today he'll come straight to me instead of going on sales livery. I've been instructed by unhorsey mother to buy him today and just go with it (he's sub 2k and apparently a fab hacker so if all goes tits up he can live at home as such) but I'm not sure! 

I think I'm going to buy him but I don't know if I'm being stupid! Help


----------



## Holding (1 August 2016)

Will you have him vetted? I don't really think four hours is too far to go to see a horse, but if you don't want to and he passes a vetting, can't see much of a problem, particularly if he's one to school on and sell.

If you aren't having him vetted I would be going to see him regardless of distance so you can at the very least check him over and see him trotted up.


----------



## Kylara (1 August 2016)

Not having vetted. Running a yard and a 9 hour round trip really don't go. I've done the crazy and have bought him and he'll arrive at some point this week. Either a steal, or a really big mistake but decision made. Not sure how much comeback there is with private sales unless he turns up seriously not as described, but even then I think I'd be stuck with him... 

Hoping it will be the former and if the latter then he'll go to my yard at home and live in a field. 

I think I am officially a crazy person. But I figure you have to be properly crazy at least once in your life, so now I can be sensible. Hoping he doesn't arrive missing an eye and two legs! 

Still in the hunt for big horse. Going to ride next door eventer's mare again tomorrow with a more scrutinous eye. Temperament is good, darling on the ground so just need to work out if I can work with her under saddle. Also she is expensive!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (1 August 2016)

Kylara said:



			Gone properly crazy. Saw a 14hh pony for sale on PC ponies fb page yesterday, looks nice, video shows nice, family sounds nice. Pretty cheap as well considering how much they bought for. Sounds just what I am looking for regarding pony  produce and sell on, seller sounds genuine and reasons all sound genuine when she rang today. Is off to sales livery with their old SJ trainer tomorrow and his yard is 4 hours away (she is 2 hours away) so can't really go see him, but I'm (sort of) happy to buy unseen. Issue is I'm not sure if the speed is unsettling me as not much time to think as if I buy him today he'll come straight to me instead of going on sales livery. I've been instructed by unhorsey mother to buy him today and just go with it (he's sub 2k and apparently a fab hacker so if all goes tits up he can live at home as such) but I'm not sure! 

I think I'm going to buy him but I don't know if I'm being stupid! Help
		
Click to expand...

How come they're selling him so cheap if they paid much more to buy him?


----------



## Kylara (1 August 2016)

Son had rotational with old pony, not riding him. House is being demolished and rebuilt, mother is ill and very stressed with everything. Pony hasn't gone out and competed and they bought him as something with potential to go out and compete. Trainer moved North to new yard and thinks very underpriced but mother needs him  gone as has all got a bit much. Has other horses and ponies and sounded very much like he is reminding everyone of nasty fall and isn't getting the work etc. 

I'm thinking as whole place is a building site and not competed, son doesn't want to ride anymore, no time to ride him, he was going to trainer on sales livery and that isn't cheap so priced to sell with little outgoings. Hard to sell for a lot with no confident jockey and no recent record. 

Hoping he's a steal that needs some work but will be worth more with some work. Trainer thinks is a top circuit pony but I guess I'll see when he turns up. :/ I'm willing to take the risk at under £2k and I have space at home for him if he's terrible and only good as a hack.


----------



## Kylara (1 August 2016)

I was having second thoughts and thinkingf not buying pony as I just don't like buying unseen when mother told me she was buying him as she liked him and reminded her of a pony we had a decade ago. So she's gone and bought the pony, apparently turning up at my yard tomorrow. Knew I shouldn't have shown her any pictures or video. So unhorsey mother now owns a pony. So hopefully she hasn't made a mistake. She likened it to buying one of her many sculptures "he's cheaper and just as pretty".


----------



## millikins (2 August 2016)

I have pm'd you


----------



## Jenna1406 (18 August 2016)

Hows the new pony?


----------



## Kylara (18 August 2016)

Looked at another one this week. Seemed pretty nice. 4, good paces, incredibly green but only broken 2.5 months. Has Jazz breeding so not something I would have looked at normally, but didn't seem too hot or sharp, just a bit tense at times and stuffy/giraffe. Overpriced though imo but guessing it because of the breeding! Needs work, but nothing impossible and could be lovely. 

Also discovered another comfy jump saddle! 

Going to look at neighbouring eventer horse again on Saturday. Very nice horse (still overbudget) and  needs a bit of work too but again is only 4 and has a sensible head.


----------



## Bernster (18 August 2016)

Yep I think that counts as bonkers haha. Hope it all works out, although buying uneseen and unvetted makes the lawyer in me wince!


----------



## Kylara (18 August 2016)

Pony! Mother bought him for her - I was going to pass. Turned up and he's really very lovely, so very lucky indeed! 
Nice jump, loves the water on the xc course and needs some work on the flat. So think he is really rather nice! Going to see if I can get a ticket for a be event in Sept or an unaff.


----------



## Kylara (22 August 2016)

Getting another horse vetted this week - sanest 4 year old I have ever met! Fingers crossed it passes and it will need a full set of xrays as is over budget but ticks every single box, including all of the "not essential but would be nice" ones.

Seriously would not believe is 4 - have to keep reminding about the age! Went to first event last week as was just as chilled as usual. Here's hoping!


----------



## Hilary'smum (22 August 2016)

Wonderful. Have fingers AND toes crossed for you. Please keep updating


----------



## Kylara (26 August 2016)

Horse has passed the vetting! I got to be in charge of the digital plate for the xrays (fancy mini portable machine, very cool). Landing with flat foot on slightly turned in front foot and moves straight so as long as good farrier should be OK and that was pretty much the only thing could pick up on. Blood panel came back clear so that's good, spine xrays all good, front feet joints all flat, hocks all good. Vet thought she was nice. 

So over to the unhorsey mother to sort out money etc and now I'm going to have to find a saddle to fit and rugs etc. I have nothing that will fit a 16hh KWPN! Except maybe one dressage square...


----------



## Bernster (26 August 2016)

Kylara said:



			Horse has passed the vetting! I got to be in charge of the digital plate for the xrays (fancy mini portable machine, very cool). Landing with flat foot on slightly turned in front foot and moves straight so as long as good farrier should be OK and that was pretty much the only thing could pick up on. Blood panel came back clear so that's good, spine xrays all good, front feet joints all flat, hocks all good. Vet thought she was nice. 

So over to the unhorsey mother to sort out money etc and now I'm going to have to find a saddle to fit and rugs etc. I have nothing that will fit a 16hh KWPN! Except maybe one dressage square...
		
Click to expand...

Ooh how exciting. That sounds like a full on vetting, I assume she is one of the over budget ones?!  Funny how they seem to be the ones to go for, but a friend once said to me, buy the best horse you can afford!  Look forward to hearing how you get on with your new two horse herd!


----------



## Kylara (26 August 2016)

Haha yes very over budget but managed to come to an agreement so that only about 3k over budget  paying for temperament as much as anything. Easiest horse I have ever met. Although the saw and bought pony is just as good on the ground, he has his moments under saddle (nothing nasty, just a bit on his toes at points). 

Yeah, was not going to do any less when paying that much for a horse and not do mega vetting after all the failed vettings I've had! And it was actually my vet who came which is an extra bonus. Oh and to get insurance I needed xrays so thought as we were getting them anyway...might as well do the back (vet agreed)  

Just got to sort out when she comes to my side of the barn as I'm on holiday visiting family this weekend... Feel a bit bad as she has a top door that opens onto the courtyard at the minute and mine are the other side of the barn and don't have dual aspect  

Dread to think about buying saddles and bridles as pony needs a dressage saddle and I need to buy a thorn pad for all of the ponies I ride and none of my bridle pieces will fit a big horse. Oh and no big rugs... Argh! I will get pictures as soon as all official.


----------



## Hilary'smum (26 August 2016)

Brilliant. Keep us posted


----------



## PorkChop (26 August 2016)

Hooray - I am sure she is worth the wait as she sounds fab


----------



## Kylara (29 August 2016)

Officially mine. Payment made today. Taking over her care on Thursday but she moved sides in the barn to my stables on Saturday  so much hassle and expensive transport - a whole 2m walk! Haha

I'll pop some pictures up when I get back from holiday. 

Just trying to sort saddle and bridle out now. Trying a kieffer dressage saddle that a friend has for sale and will buy if it fits. I think I may not like it too much as I know kieffer have giant knee blocks, but will hopefully be OK for now. I have a saddler coming out mid Sept so will add her to the visit and see if we can sort a couple of saddles for her, or at least keep an eye out for brands and particular makes that will suit best. 

Shes still got some growing to do but she's a lovely horse and having looked at her passport there's numero uno and some other great sj horses so that's a bonus! Just not looking forward to changing ownership with the KWPN people! 

Looking out for odes and dressage events now that I can take both to and hopefully do ok!


----------



## Kylara (5 September 2016)

Goodness! Hanna was officially mine on Thursday, but then I had a 2 day driving trials championship event all weekend so rushed evening yard and quick ride in the rain both days. Bit more chilled now and got a picture for you all.


----------



## pixie27 (5 September 2016)

She is so lovely - so happy for you. Look forward to reading reports from the both of you 

Also love the pony, he looks awesome.


----------

